# Zeniths for sale.. OG, JD whatever



## R0L0

there is a Dayton topic so I figured it was time for a Zenith topic.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good topic. Sup Rolo.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Ragtop Ted said:


> Good topic. Sup Rolo.


Sup Theo....


----------



## lowdeville

Any chrome 13x7 x laces for sale out there?


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

Looking for a new set 2.25 black Campbell Zenith chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

any offers ? i have this 2 extra sets 2.5


----------



## sj_sharx4

I need one 3 bar straight knockoff, canted style. Need right side but if you have a left I'm also interested.


----------



## Inked1

See the homie freaky tales, he got me some on my new wheels


----------



## 925rider

Inked1 said:


> See the homie freaky tales, he got me some on my new wheels



california or campbell??? big price diference


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*just sample!!*_


----------



## sj_sharx4

SOLD!


----------



## sj_sharx4

SOLD


----------



## 925rider

sj_sharx4 said:


> Top row are 2.5" zenith chips 35 each shipped
> 
> 3 gold and burple 2.25" chips 20 each
> 3 brandywine and 1 black onyx impala logo 2.25" chips 25 each ( not sure if black one is zenith)


----------



## valley_legendz

POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431


----------



## valley_legendz

ANOTHER SET FOR SALE FROM MY HOMIE RIGO 72 ALL CHROME STRAIGHT LACE $1700 WITH TIRES + SHIPPING OR $1500 WITH OUT TIRES + SHIPPING


----------



## R0L0

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800


damn i would take these if they were all chrome!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

sj_sharx4 said:


> Top row are 2.5" zenith chips 35 each shipped
> 
> 3 gold and burple 2.25" chips 20 each
> 3 brandywine and 1 black onyx impala logo 2.25" chips 25 each ( not sure if black one is zenith)


U got any impala ones in 2.5. Lmk


----------



## aztecsef1

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800



NICE!!!!


----------



## fjc422

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800


With gold prices the way they are this is a killer deal! I bought some rims similar to these (I had super swept knocks) and paid 2700, that was before the gold cost took off.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800


JD Zeniths?


----------



## fjc422

Aztlan_Exile said:


> JD Zeniths?


Good point, mine were Campbell's,


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

be careful guys, JD has created a fake account and is still swindling the members of layitlow. just a heads up


Thanks, MM


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MAKIN MONEY said:


> be careful guys, JD has created a fake account and is still swindling the members of layitlow. just a heads up
> 
> 
> Thanks, MM


Is hard to know if you're Trolling (like most of the time) or being serious?!?

SMDH


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## R0L0

I need a set of 2.25 red chips with chrome egales, Zenith of Cali. anyone got a new set form sale?


----------



## sj_sharx4

Og Campbell from 90s need rechroming but all lips are in excellent condition. Will let go of for right amount


----------



## sj_sharx4

Also got a bunch of these rings. Paintable to match your car

$10 each


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sj_sharx4 said:


> Also got a bunch of these rings. Paintable to match your car
> 
> $10 each


I was wondring where the hell I was going to get those.

:thumbsup:

PM sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> I need a set of 2.25 red chips with chrome eagles, Zenith of Cali. anyone got a new set form sale?


also need 1 OG Campbell 13" cross lace rim doesn't matter if is reversed or standard. I just need it for parts as long as spokes and npples are in good condition. lmk


----------



## R0L0

sj_sharx4 said:


> Og Campbell from 90s need rechroming but all lips are in excellent condition. Will let go of for right amount


bad ass Mikey!!!!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800


T T T and by the way these are campbell z's not JD's. A homie already got a set of them.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

valley_legendz said:


> ANOTHER SET FOR SALE FROM MY HOMIE RIGO 72 ALL CHROME STRAIGHT LACE $1700 WITH TIRES + SHIPPING OR $1500 WITH OUT TIRES + SHIPPING
> View attachment 471803
> View attachment 471804


these are the ones i wanna get from rigo. campbell z's


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Rolling Chevys said:


> T T T and by the way these are campbell z's not JD's. A homie already got a set of them.


 Campbell doesn't use a etched ring on the hub and would never put a JD ring on their hub. And the spokes look a little thick for a Campbell


----------



## Rolling Chevys

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Campbell doesn't use a etched ring on the hub and would never put a JD ring on their hub .


Well now I know homie lol. Well at least that's what I heard about these rims that they came outta campbell. Not trying to give out wrong info homie.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fjc422 said:


> Good point, mine were Campbell's,


Photos or it didnt happen


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Campbell doesn't use a etched ring on the hub and would never put a JD ring on their hub. And the spokes look a little thick for a Campbell


Speak on it 66ELDO!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Speak on it 66ELDO!!!!


Just tryin to share what I know.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sj_sharx4 said:


> Also got a bunch of these rings. Paintable to match your car
> 
> $10 each


Ill take some pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ill post more pics later . but here are a few pics of my series 2's 202's that have been restored using all og parts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NOS 2 way s/s's:biggrin: and cambell badges


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> NOS 2 way s/s's:biggrin: and cambell badges


Real OG shit right there looking good I love the superswept 2 wing to bad they were only offered on the series 2 but that just makes them that more valuable and the og Zenith decals very nice bro got yourself some quality pieces!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ill post more pics later . but here are a few pics of my series 2's 202's that have been restored using all og parts


----------



## MR.LAC

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ill post more pics later . but here are a few pics of my series 2's 202's that have been restored using all og parts


those are bad ass homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Real OG shit right there looking good I love the superswept 2 wing to bad they were only offered on the series 2 but that just makes them that more valuable and the og Zenith decals very nice bro got yourself some quality pieces!!


thanks bro I really appreciate it I would defintley like to see more of these wheels restored.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Just tryin to share what I know.


So when are you going to post some pics of your OG Campbells?

:naughty:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MR.LAC said:


> those are bad ass homie!


thanks chapo!:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


hows your search coming along homie?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thanks bro I really appreciate it I would defintley like to see more of these wheels restored.


the only issue with the series 2 the spline has gotta have lots of grease but you are right about more being restored


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So when are you going to post some pics of your OG Campbells?
> 
> :naughty:


in do time


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> the only issue with the series 2 the spline has gotta have lots of grease but you are right about more being restored


yes sir your correct .


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hows your search coming along homie?


Its going. 

Im in no hurry.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> in do time


:drama:


----------



## R0L0

lets get back on track post up stuff for sale! I still need red chips and 1 og Campbell 13x7 cross lace for parts!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Looking for a set of 3 wings for my brother's 59 if anyone has a set for sale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Back on Track:





































The cell-phone photos do not do justice to how perfect these chips look in person.*

Will trade a set for Campbell Gear Chips.*

Straight trade Only!!!

:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

three wing que!!
tengo unas dayton no chip old school ...?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Back on Track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cell-phone photos do not do justice to how perfect these chips look in person.*
> 
> Will trade a set for Campbell Gear Chips.*
> 
> Straight trade Only!!!
> 
> :naughty:


nice


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> three wing que!!
> tengo unas dayton no chip old school ...?


quiero las big wings. Pm me pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Back on Track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cell-phone photos do not do justice to how perfect these chips look in person.*
> 
> Will trade a set for Campbell Gear Chips.*
> 
> Straight trade Only!!!
> 
> :naughty:


_*DDDDDAAAAAANNNNNGGGG!!!
*_





























































































_*
NICE COUNTER TOP:biggrin:*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> quiero las big wings. Pm me pics


DEJA BUSCO UN PIC DEL CARRO QUE LAS TENIA PUESTAS!!
Y LO MANDO THRU PM


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


> DEJA BUSCO UN PIC DEL CARRO QUE LAS TENIA PUESTAS!!
> Y LO MANDO THRU PM


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Back on Track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cell-phone photos do not do justice to how perfect these chips look in person.*
> 
> Will trade a set for Campbell Gear Chips.*
> 
> Straight trade Only!!!
> 
> :naughty:












:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

YA ESTA LOWKO PM SENT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> :biggrin:


Yup!!

Them.


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Them.


 sell me the red chips.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*DDDDDAAAAAANNNNNGGGG!!!
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> NICE COUNTER TOP:biggrin:*_




Counter Top?


:facepalm:







































:burn:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> sell me the red chips.....


Trade You!!!

I know you have lots of goodies!!!!


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Trade You!!!
> 
> I know you have lots of goodies!!!!


no this is my last set bro I holding on to them for now!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> no this is my last set bro I holding on to them for now!




But you can use them red chips. 

Both campbell!

Straight trade for trade :rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Some more to da collection


----------



## Inked1

GT~PLATING said:


> Some more to da collection


Are those for sale?? Pm me a price,everything is foe sale !Lol


----------



## R0L0

X2 pm me a price on a set


----------



## EXCANDALOW

x3:drama:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

GT~PLATING said:


> Some more to da collection


How much are the K-offs


----------



## theheckler76

GT~PLATING said:


> Some more to da collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Them are some clean KOs :yessad:


----------



## WUTITDU

zenith wire wheels ends in a few hours


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So when are you going to post some pics of your OG Campbells?
> 
> :naughty:










These are mine had since 1984


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> These are mine had since 1984 how is that for your drama


LOL

name says Riding on OG Cambells.

what about pics mounted on the ride?

no disrespect, but anyone can copy and paste a bad ass wheel online.

:happysad:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL
> 
> name says Riding on OG Cambells.
> 
> what about pics mounted on the ride?
> 
> no disrespect, but anyone can copy and paste a bad ass wheel online.
> 
> :happysad:


true maybe it is just me I took it wrong car is a 66 caddy eldorado and is a piece of shit right now it is going to take me a while to get it where i want it to be.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> true maybe it is just me I took it wrong car is a 66 caddy eldorado and is a piece of shit right now it is going to take me a while to get it where i want it to be.


The fact that you worked at Zenith with the Legendary Jim Craig puts you ahead of most of us as far as Zenith Knowledge goes.

I do appreciate you voicing your opinion on the wheels,

most of us can not tell the difference between Chinith and OG Campbell Zeniths and would probably end up over-paying for some Chiniths if if wasn't for your knowledge.

Thanks again.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The fact that you worked at Zenith with the Legendary Jim Craig puts you ahead of most of us as far as Zenith Knowledge goes.
> 
> I do appreciate you voicing your opinion on the wheels,
> 
> most of us can not tell the difference between Chinith and OG Campbell Zeniths and would probably end up over-paying for some Chiniths if if wasn't for your knowledge.
> 
> Thanks again.


 Not a problem glad I could help if I did glad we could agree bro I never try to put anybody down or disrespect anybody but the truth should be known if people are gonna spend their hard earned money they should get what they are paying for. peace


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> These are mine had since 1984 how is that for your drama



very nice bro.... wanna sell um????????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> very nice bro.... wanna sell um????????


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Thanks for the compliments but they gonna have to bury me with them haha unless my son gets them and he is 10 and already loves Campbell's


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Thanks for the compliments but they gonna have to bury me with them haha unless my son gets them and he is 10 and already loves Campbell's


LMAO!!!!

:roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Car-Truck-Parts-/6030/i.html?_nkw=Zenith gear chips&_trksid=p2043143.m1602

:rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Car-Truck-Parts-/6030/i.html?_nkw=Zenith gear chips&_trksid=p2043143.m1602
> 
> :rimshot:


se me ase que esos son los mas nuevos despues de campbell!!


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Car-Truck-Pa...p2043143.m1602

:nicoderm:


----------



## implala66

E.C. ROLO said:


> there is a Dayton topic so I figured it was time for a Zenith topic.


:wave:

found this on ebay...................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebdd6cd20&vxp=mtr

this 2 alreay ended but no one got them..............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OG-zenith-w...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a739f2230&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-4-SETS-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a73a6be64&vxp=mtr


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> :wave:
> 
> found this on ebay...................
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebdd6cd20&vxp=mtr
> 
> this 2 alreay ended but no one got them..............
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OG-zenith-w...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a739f2230&vxp=mtr
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-4-SETS-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a73a6be64&vxp=mtr


Them some nice gear chips on Ebay. 

Plus free shipping.


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Them some nice gear chips on Ebay.
> 
> Plus free shipping.


to bad they not Campbell!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## Inked1

E.C. ROLO said:


> damn i would take these if they were all chrome!


----------



## R0L0

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 475072


for sale?


----------



## Inked1

I just got them yesterday, give me till tomorrow to get at you,there's a good possibility !


----------



## R0L0

Inked1 said:


> I just got them yesterday, give me till tomorrow to get at you,there's a good possibility !


cool.. but if you just got them why would you want to off them?????????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> cool.. but if you just got them why would you want to off them?????????


X2

:squint:


----------



## Inked1

Cause I had my eye on some other ones that this guy just hit me up on yesterday. And I had already ordered mine and got them fed ex yesterday too. I like the other ones a little better


----------



## R0L0

Inked1 said:


> Cause I had my eye on some other ones that this guy just hit me up on yesterday. And I had already ordered mine and got them fed ex yesterday too. I like the other ones a little better


cool I know how that goes... where did these rims come from??


----------



## Inked1

Just pmd you


----------



## R0L0

I still need a set of 2.25 red Zenith of Cali chips. new is prefered


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I can get those red chips but they're gonna cost you those multi color chips you have. Say the word and they're yours.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I need 2. 2wings with the hex on the top if any body haves them pm me some pics


----------



## GT~PLATING

Scored these today


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

GT~PLATING said:


> Scored these today


Where r u sending them to get restored?


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> I can get those red chips but they're gonna cost you those multi color chips you have. Say the word and they're yours.


hahah in your dreams!! I was offered 700 for my 2.50 multis and still didnt sell um.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where r u sending them to get restored?


Not sure yet


----------



## johnnie65

GT~PLATING said:


> Not sure yet


i remember seeing those!


----------



## Inked1

GT~PLATING said:


> Scored these today


 go see the homie freaky tales


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahah in your dreams!! I was offered 700 for my 2.50 multis and still didnt sell um.


$700?????


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $700?????


That is correct sir.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> That is correct sir.....


Dzzzzam homie...pics of said chips??


----------



## GT~PLATING

E.C. ROLO said:


> That is correct sir.....


Damn I just sold a set


----------



## GT~PLATING

Inked1 said:


> go see the homie freaky tales


We use the same builders.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

GT~PLATING said:


> We use the same builders.


:shocked:


----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## R0L0

GT~PLATING said:


>


How much for the knock offs?


----------



## theheckler76

*5 zenith KOs with 2.5 gold eagle chips*

5 zenith KOs with 2.5 gold eagle chips...One of the KOs has zenith laser etched on ear.
$400 shipped paypal ready....


----------



## R0L0

theheckler76 said:


> 5 zenith KOs with 2.5 gold eagle chips...One of the KOs has zenith laser etched on ear.
> $400 shipped paypal ready....


nice.....


----------



## Blue94cady

I have 2 sets of 2 1/4 zenith california gear chips dont now how much there worth so make a ofer


----------



## Blue94cady

GT~PLATING said:


> We use the same builders.


So u use el compa cheque to do ur wheels?


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> I have 2 sets of 2 1/4 zenith california gear chips dont now how much there worth so make a ofer


Will trade to let me now what u have


----------



## D-Cheeze

Got a few sets of these 2.25


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-5-LU...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc5f9adaa&vxp=mtr 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc5f9fe7f&vxp=mtr


----------



## El Diablo 666

FOR SALE OR TRADE 14X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKE. _NO ACCESSORIES_ HIT ME UP IF YOURE INTERESTED


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Price went down $300

Now at $3,200

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3002769464.html

Dont know who made them tho 

:dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Price went down $300
> 
> Now at $3,200
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3002769464.html
> 
> Dont know who made them tho
> 
> :dunno:



Look like center golds..dunno why it says 5x


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look like center golds..dunno why it says 5x


Maybe 5X sounds more expensive. 

:dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Maybe 5X sounds more expensive.
> 
> :dunno:


lol..


----------



## caddydaddy505

El Diablo 666 said:


> FOR SALE OR TRADE 14X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKE. _NO ACCESSORIES_ HIT ME UP IF YOURE INTERESTED
> 
> View attachment 478811
> View attachment 478812
> View attachment 478813
> View attachment 478814


How much for the just spinners


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look like center golds..dunno why it says 5x


GOLD NIPPLES~1
GOLD SPOKES~2
GOLD HUB~3
GOLD KNOCK OFF~4
GOLD CHIP~5
:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

found this on EBAY http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-G...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8444893047279636800


----------



## KLIQUE81

I NEED 3 RIMS TO MATCH THIS ONE OR IF ANY ONE NEEDS A 13X7 ZENITH CHROME HUB WITH GOLD ZENITH RING.
96 SPOKE...ILL SALE THIS ONE....
915-252-9813 JOHN KLIQUE EL PASO


----------



## R0L0

ttmft.....


----------



## IIMPALAA

Need a set 13x7 with any red combination.


----------



## R0L0

IIMPALAA said:


> Need a set 13x7 with any red combination.


they not Zenith's bro they just ching changs but I have a set of 13x7 100 spoke red dish, hub and nipples that are on my g-house if your interested...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251067078360?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Loco68

I HAVE A SET OF ZENITH KNOCKOFFS.THEY DO HAVE SOME NICKS AND SOME SCRATCHES ON THEM.AND ON ACOUPLE OF KNOCKOFFS HAVE BENT RINGS.
LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE HIT THEM WITH A HAMMER.$400 SHIP. CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


----------



## harborareaPhil

one 2 1/4 emblem pm offer


----------



## R0L0

I have this extremely rare set of OG Campbell 2 wing with hex that are recessed for rings that I may consider selling (not to sure these are super rare ) they need to be re-plated but I had Charlie of WWK fix the ears on the knock offs a few years ago. like I said not sure I will let them go but I want to see if there is any interest in them. This is the only pic I have right now I have to pull them out of storage. It's a complete set of 4 knock offs and 4 rings. These are real Campbells with the thick ring not the skinny LA or JD style rings.. I got theses knock offs from a set of wheels I bought just for these bitches wheels were built in early 90's for a guy from Eminence C.C. out of San Jose CA. LMK what you guys think  More than likely I will just have them plated and keep um but if offer or trade is right than you never know


----------



## R0L0

Found another pic!


----------



## R0L0

it was more common that Campbell put rings on their super swept knock offs like this.










very rare for the 2 wings..


----------



## 925rider

damm rolo your a 5 star general


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> damm rolo your a 5 star general


lol sup B!


----------



## R0L0

Here are pics of the knock offs when I got them with the wheels. 



















the rims were engraved but garbage.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Damn, double posts. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It ain't me wanting to dobule post crap. Is this damn LayItLow Crapy Server that freezes and then resubmits the post.

:rant:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn, double posts. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> It ain't me wanting to dobule post crap. Is this damn LayItLow Crapy Server that freezes and then resubmits the post.
> 
> :rant:


x2 it happens to me alot


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Ragtop Ted said:


>


Sup Theo!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

925rider said:


> damm rolo your a 5 star general


NICE
 Mr Z (james Craig) And w.w.k. Hooked them all up Oakland has the best customers to deal with ,no questions asked

They want them They buy them


----------



## Ragtop Ted

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sup Theo!


Sup Rolo. Looks like a lot more OG Zenith fans coming through.


----------



## R0L0

OG Campbell 2.25 gear chips need polishing and paint or chrome and paint.


----------



## R0L0

sorry for the shitty cell pics but here are new pics of the knock offs and rings.




























6 rings total 4 chrome and 2 gold


----------



## Blue94cady

How much for the ko chip and rings give me price for each


----------



## Blue94cady

The rings i want the set of 4 thanks


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> sorry for the shitty cell pics but here are new pics of the knock offs and rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 rings total 4 chrome and 2 gold





E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell 2.25 gear chips need polishing and paint or chrome and paint.



Deal pending with Vic SouthSideCustoms


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> Deal pending with Vic SouthSideCustoms


Jajaja pinche Vic. 

You're taking all them Z goodies. 

LOL


----------



## Loco68

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 486212
> View attachment 486213
> View attachment 486214
> 
> 
> I HAVE A SET OF ZENITH KNOCKOFFS.THEY DO HAVE SOME NICKS AND SOME SCRATCHES ON THEM.AND ON ACOUPLE OF KNOCKOFFS HAVE BENT RINGS.
> LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE HIT THEM WITH A HAMMER.$400 SHIP. CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


Sold!!!


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> NICE
> Mr Z (james Craig) And w.w.k. Hooked them all up Oakland has the best customers to deal with ,no questions asked
> 
> They want them They buy them


uffin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Jajaja pinche Vic.
> 
> You're taking all them Z goodies.
> 
> LOL


.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*PURO PELOTERO MAYOR AQUI!!
:drama:
*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*PURO PELOTERO MAYOR AQUI!!
> :drama:
> *_


jajajajajajjaaj,

no manches,

jajajajajajaj

jajaajjaj

me isiste carcajear (no ****)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

valley_legendz said:


> POSTING THIS FOR A HOMIE OF MINE, FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB FOR $2000 + SHIPPING ANY QUESTION PLZ CONTACT RIGO AT 956-536-2431
> View attachment 471800


Is it me or the spokes look a bit too thick?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*PURO PELOTERO MAYOR AQUI!!
> :drama:
> *_


homie si tu eres el primero en la lista


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> homie si tu eres el primero en la lista


x61


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> jajajajajajjaaj,
> 
> no manches,
> 
> jajajajajajaj
> 
> jajaajjaj
> 
> me isiste carcajear (no ****)


:biggrin:


SouthSideCustoms said:


> homie si tu eres el primero en la lista


:scrutinize:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> x61


YO ESTOY APRENDIENDO COMO SER COMO EL COMPA VIC Y ED!!
:biggrin:
ALGUN DIA ... ALGUN DIA...
:run:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> YO ESTOY APRENDIENDO COMO SER COMO EL COMPA VIC Y ED!!
> :biggrin:
> ALGUN DIA ... ALGUN DIA...
> :run:


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## stran0020

*16x7 STD X-LACE complete set*

I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $1000 OBO


----------



## stran0020

more pics.


----------



## lone star

Word


----------



## stran0020

Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

uffin:


----------



## R0L0

Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.










Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips










pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4 










I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together. 

Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell 2.25 gear chips need polishing and paint or chrome and paint.





E.C. ROLO said:


> sorry for the shitty cell pics but here are new pics of the knock offs and rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 rings total 4 chrome and 2 gold




*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together. Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


 i like the blue ones there nice bro


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i like the blue ones there nice bro


let me know if you want them bro.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## MR. RAG9

*One 2.5 Bicentennial Zenith Campbell Chip










*


----------



## MR. RAG9

*Single 2.5 OG Zenith Campbell chips

















*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## SPOOK82

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together.
> 
> Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


 check your pm's


----------



## implala66

MR. RAG9 said:


> *Single 2.5 OG Zenith Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





E.C. ROLO said:


> Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


can you guy's pm me a price on this chips..........


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together.
> 
> Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


TTMFT!


----------



## R0L0

Im looking for 3 red and chrome 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips just like this.


----------



## MR. RAG9

MR. RAG9 said:


> *Single 2.5 OG Zenith Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SALE PENDING!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for 3 red and chrome 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips just like this.


got some not sure what size
ill check tonight think one is cracked!


----------



## R0L0

EXCANDALOW said:


> got some not sure what size
> ill check tonight think one is cracked!


Cool thx bro


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

A set of 14x6 no adapters or knockoffs. Come with 175/70/14 with good tread.I've had these since 08, looking to trade for some 13's. No shipping. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## MR.59

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together.
> 
> Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


pm sent for prices on the green and grey chips


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## sj_sharx4

2.5" red campbells set of 4. 2 have small chips in em and all 4 are pretty faded

best offer


----------



## R0L0

sj_sharx4 said:


> 2.5" red campbells set of 4. 2 have small chips in em and all 4 are pretty faded
> 
> best offer


Mikey hit me up on these bro. you got my number


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:drama:


----------



## Ant63ss

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of 6 Blue 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these to be NOS the guy I got them from said he had a wheel shop back in the 90's and carried Zenith and had some shit left over and I picked up what he had these are the only ones I was able to make sets with others are 1's and 2's Im gonna see if I can put a few more chip sets together.
> 
> Have 3 of these as well 2 1/2. I will see if I can find a fourth so I can complete this set b4 I sell um.


You pick those up from Donny at the Good Guys Show this past weekend?


----------



## R0L0

Ant63ss said:


> You pick those up from Donny at the Good Guys Show this past weekend?


na I got these from a friend in Rebirth car club. I didnt make it to gg over this past weekend.


----------



## R0L0

bump!~


----------



## R0L0

Sale pending...


----------



## R0L0

ttmft!!!!


----------



## R0L0

EXCANDALOW said:


> got some not sure what size
> ill check tonight think one is cracked!



any luck bro?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

E.C. ROLO said:


> any luck bro?


didnt find them ....
i know i have some!!
:nosad::facepalm:


----------



## R0L0

EXCANDALOW said:


> didnt find them ....
> i know i have some!!
> :nosad::facepalm:


cool lmk bro!


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> Set of green 2 1/4 Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic does not show color right set of 5 grey OG Campbell 2 1/4



*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


>




*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 925rider

E.C. ROLO said:


> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


the good stuff doesnt last long


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> the good stuff doesnt last long


I put them on eaby and everything sold in less than 3 hours!! lol


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

EL~PINCHE~DAVE said:


> A set of 14x6 no adapters or knockoffs. Come with 175/70/14 with good tread.I've had these since 08, looking to trade for some 13's. No shipping. I'm in San Diego.


I got some OG 13s with tires but the tread is no good on two tire if interested call me
8184425267 I'm in LA CALIFAS


----------



## R0L0

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> I got some OG 13s with tires but the tread is no good on two tire if interested call me
> 8184425267 I'm in LA CALIFAS


Post pics.


----------



## stran0020

stran0020 said:


> I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $1000 OBO
> View attachment 489850
> 
> View attachment 489852
> 
> View attachment 489851
> 
> 
> View attachment 489853


Bump everything you see is included


----------



## MrBowtie

stran0020 said:


> more pics.
> 
> View attachment 489854
> 
> View attachment 489855
> 
> View attachment 489856
> 
> View attachment 489857


What size are the rims?


----------



## MR.59

MrBowtie said:


> What size are the rims?


look like standard offset


----------



## stran0020

They are 16 x 7 standard offset 96 spoke crosslace. Includes 2 sets of adapters , knock off tool , knockoffs and wheels


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:run:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :run:


whats up Vic?


----------



## R0L0

these may be for sale or trade as soon as I make my mind up if I want to keep them and have them restored or just sell um, I guess it depends on if I cant find someone to restore them the correct way or not. 13x7 Cross lace OG series I Campbell Zenith's


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> these may be for sale or trade as soon as I make my mind up if I want to keep them and have them restored or just sell um, I guess it depends on if I cant find someone to restore them the correct way or not. 13x7 Cross lace OG series I Campbell Zenith's


yes top pic, bottom left wheel is missing 1 spoke lol!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> these may be for sale or trade as soon as I make my mind up if I want to keep them and have them restored or just sell um, I guess it depends on if I cant find someone to restore them the correct way or not. 13x7 Cross lace OG series I Campbell Zenith's


nice :thumbsup: got my stuff today thanks there nice I'll send yours this week for sure


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nice :thumbsup: got my stuff today thanks there nice I'll send yours this week for sure


cool right on bro!


----------



## MR.59

E.C. ROLO said:


> yes top pic, bottom left wheel is missing 1 spoke lol!


What's the correct way?
Using the same thin spokes?


----------



## R0L0

MR.59 said:


> What's the correct way?
> Using the same thin spokes?


using the original hubs, correct thin stainless spokes and stainless nipples. I have extra nipples but no spokes. you know someone?


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## sj_sharx4

E.C. ROLO said:


> using the original hubs, correct thin stainless spokes and stainless nipples. I have extra nipples but no spokes. you know someone?


take them to charlie and have jose/javier assemble them. He still does work for him and im sure you can request for him too


----------



## R0L0

sj_sharx4 said:


> take them to charlie and have jose/javier assemble them. He still does work for him and im sure you can request for him too


Sup Mikey,,, Ya we will see..


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for 3 red and chrome 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips just like this.


Im still looking for 3 of these 2 1/2. and 1 13x7 og Campbell cross lace wheel for parts! TTMFT


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT FOR OG SHIT!!!


very nice bro did you just get these?


----------



## R0L0

TTT!


----------



## R0L0

Freaky Tales built Z's and knock off's from the homie Heckler......


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> uffin::biggrin:


your pics arent working homie!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

THEM LOCKING KO'S ARE DOPE!!


----------



## Inked1

Freaky Tales built these too,and got the KOs .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Inked1 said:


> Freaky Tales built these too,and got the KOs .


VERY NICE!!


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> THEM LOCKING KO'S ARE DOPE!!


Right on big homie!



Inked1 said:


> Freaky Tales built these too,and got the KOs .


bad ass bro!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> Freaky Tales built Z's and knock off's from the homie Heckler......


:scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## Inked1

Thanks rolo, and roadstar. I like that you engraved the KOs, makes the wheel stand out without putting color to them. Your giving me ideas! Lol


----------



## MR.59

E.C. ROLO said:


> Freaky Tales built Z's and knock off's from the homie Heckler......


NICE WITH THE LIL` ENGRAVING


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Freaky Tales built Z's and knock off's from the homie Heckler......


 nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

MR.59 said:


> NICE WITH THE LIL` ENGRAVING


Thx bro. didnt want to be like everyone else engraving everything. I like nice and suttle


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> Thx bro. didnt want to be like everyone else engraving everything. I like nice and suttle


X2

Not to big on engraving,

Those look decent tho


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2
> 
> *Not to big on engraving*,
> 
> Those look decent tho


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## MR. RAG9

MR. RAG9 said:


> *Single 2.5 OG Zenith Campbell chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Blue chips sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Code:







MR. RAG9 said:


> Blue chips sold


 I need one of those


----------



## MR.59

Inked1 said:


> Freaky Tales built these too,and got the KOs .


THOSE KNOCK OFFS LOOK NICE!


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT
> View attachment 496388
> 
> 
> View attachment 496391


HOW MUCH?


----------



## implala66

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT
> View attachment 496388
> 
> 
> View attachment 496391


nice.............


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> cool right on bro!


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

EXCANDALOW said:


> :h5:


Me neither but i just had to have these...






... if i never get to use em ill just sell em! But for now ill just hold on to them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

13OZKAR said:


> Me neither but i just had to have these...
> View attachment 497036
> ... if i never get to use em ill just sell em! But for now ill just hold on to them!!! :biggrin:


Badass ko's!!


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass ko's!!


x2 bro


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How Much for the knock-offs?


----------



## R0L0

ImpalasMagazine said:


> How Much for the knock-offs?


these are on their way to me!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> these are on their way to me!!!!!!


:shocked:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> these are on their way to me!!!!!!


Got dam...rolo
You ballin!!!
LOL..


----------



## implala66

E.C. ROLO said:


> these are on their way to me!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

Im looking for a set of these 3 wing locking knock offs, does anyone have a set for sale????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for a set of these 3 wing locking knock offs, does anyone have a set for sale????


 gt plating (alex) haves a set


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for a set of these 3 wing locking knock offs, does anyone have a set for sale????



I just sold a set jus like them to GT:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I just sold a set jus like them to GT:biggrin:


:scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> gt plating (alex) haves a set


right on Vic, a buddy of mine is looking for a set I dont know why but he is lol.


----------



## 925rider

5 zenith campbell Ford chips 4 sale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

925rider said:


> 5 zenith campbell Ford chips 4 sale


:shocked:


----------



## R0L0

Im looking for 3 red and chrome 2 1/2 OG Campbell chips just like this. 










Still need 3 of these 2 1/2


----------



## 925rider

need 1 of these...looking for one single chip


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> need 1 of these...looking for one single chip


How about you just sell me the 3 Brian  text me how much you want for those hubs if you still got um...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

925rider said:


> need 1 of these...looking for one single chip


2- 1/2" 0r 2-1/4" I have both and then some


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> 2- 1/2" 0r 2-1/4" I have both and then some



2 1/4 ...thanks charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

925rider said:


> 2 1/4 ...thanks charlie


YOUR CLUB HAS MORE THAN 4 SETS OF MY WHEELS HIT ME UP NO CHARGE


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR CLUB HAS MORE THAN 4 SETS OF MY WHEELS HIT ME UP NO CHARGE



:h5:


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR CLUB HAS MORE THAN 4 SETS OF MY WHEELS HIT ME UP NO CHARGE


the two sets i bought from you













thanks again..i will hit you up when im in the area


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR CLUB HAS MORE THAN 4 SETS OF MY WHEELS HIT ME UP NO CHARGE


yes we do :thumbsup:
thats luv right there 
charlie ill take back all the cuz words i said about you!!
:biggrin:




925rider said:


> the two sets i bought from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again..i will hit you up when im in the area



we can get that at the end of this month when i go get my other set of wheels charlie is finishing up for me !!
right charlie?:thumbsup:

oh and some of lucys tamales :drama:


----------



## Inked1

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR CLUB HAS MORE THAN 4 SETS OF MY WHEELS HIT ME UP NO CHARGE


 now that's love right there.good looking out wheel king!


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

any 1 got a set of these but in 2 1/4 for sale or i'll trade them for my 2 1/2 let me know.


----------



## implala66

need some help, I know this is a classified section, got this 3 wing KO's that came with chips, as you can see the background cihpped, need to know if the material is porcelan or just paint??? as you can see copper is underneath all the colors..................


----------



## lowdeville

NINETYSEXLAC said:


> any 1 got a set of these but in 2 1/4 for sale or i'll trade them for my 2 1/2 let me know.


Those look good:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84

looking for 1 72 spoke og zenith campbell 13x7 to finish my set


----------



## R0L0

implala66 said:


> need some help, I know this is a classified section, got this 3 wing KO's that came with chips, as you can see the background cihpped, need to know if the material is porcelan or just paint??? as you can see copper is underneath all the colors..................


Those are porcelain bro...


----------



## mikescustoms

:thumbsup:I'm next


EXCANDALOW said:


> yes we do :thumbsup:
> thats luv right there
> charlie ill take back all the cuz words i said about you!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> we can get that at the end of this month when i go get my other set of wheels charlie is finishing up for me !!
> right charlie[/SIZE]?:thumbsup:
> 
> oh and some of lucys tamales :drama:


----------



## implala66

E.C. ROLO said:


> Those are porcelain bro...


thanks Rolo................:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

implala66 said:


> thanks Rolo................:thumbsup:


Anytime bro


----------



## 925rider

mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:I'm next


----------



## EXCANDALOW

mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:I'm next


ill pick you up on my way to get my wheels so you can place your order lowko!!
Excandalow style!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> ill pick you up on my way to get my wheels so you can place your order lowko!!
> Excandalow style!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

looking for 1 of each blue 2.5 the other 2 are 2.25 and for a Campbell gear chip on 2.25


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TRADE CAMPBELL GEAR 2.5 CHIPS FOR 2.5 OR 2.25 MULTI COLOR GEAR CHIPS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TRADE CAMPBELL GEAR 2.5 CHIPS FOR 2.5 OR 2.25 MULTI COLOR GEAR CHIPS


Those are some nice old school chips.


----------



## R0L0

Ragtop Ted said:


> Those are some nice old school chips.


x2!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Any one know what year or around what time these JD Chinithz were made?










:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> ill pick you up on my way to get my wheels so you can place your order lowko!!
> Excandalow style!!:thumbsup:


AND WE CAN DROP OFF SOME WHEELS TO GET REDONE FOR A HOMIE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one know what year or around what time these JD Chinithz were made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


THERE IS NO DATE STAMPED ON BARREL?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TRADE CAMPBELL GEAR 2.5 CHIPS FOR 2.5 OR 2.25 MULTI COLOR GEAR CHIPS


PM SENT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> THERE IS NO DATE STAMPED ON BARREL?


They still have tires on. 

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> AND WE CAN DROP OFF SOME WHEELS TO GET REDONE FOR A HOMIE!!!
> :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> They still have tires on.
> 
> :happysad:


QUITA UNA !


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSideCustoms said:


> looking for 1 of each blue 2.5 the other 2 are 2.25 and for a Campbell gear chip on 2.25


 WE have all three:wow:


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one know what year or around what time these JD Chinithz were made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


mid to late 90's... not JD wheels these are Roadster era!! nice wheels!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> mid to late 90's... not JD wheels these are Roadster era!! nice wheels!!!!!!


----------



## Inked1

E.C. ROLO said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!


 danm! You got options homeboy,like changing clothes!(let me see what knock offs am I gonna ride today)! Lol


----------



## R0L0

Inked1 said:


> danm! You got options homeboy,like changing clothes!(let me see what knock offs am I gonna ride today)! Lol


lol..... gotta keep your options open


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!


they look nice I need a set of those 2.5 multi gear chips :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> they look nice I need a set of those 2.5 multi gear chips :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I will see if I can find you a set bro!!!!


----------



## R0L0

1 NOS right side gold Zenith knock off for sale 150.00 shipped


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> they look nice I need a set of those 2.5 multi gear chips :thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TRADE CAMPBELL GEAR 2.5 CHIPS FOR 2.5 OR 2.25 MULTI COLOR GEAR CHIPS


I may have 2 1/2's for you homie!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> 1 NOS right side gold Zenith knock off for sale 150.00 shipped


Wasnt El Ebay looking for one of this?


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wasnt El Ebay looking for one of this?


I think he is looking for a complete set


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wasnt El Ebay looking for one of this?





E.C. ROLO said:


> I think he is looking for a complete set



I HAVE SOME NOS SETA 5 
24KT GOLD PLATE 
OG 2.50
$615 SHIPPED:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I HAVE SOME NOS SETA 5
> 24KT GOLD PLATE
> OG 2.50
> $615 SHIPPED:biggrin:


[email protected]!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I got a set of Gold Plated Chinithz for $300 shipped:


----------



## stran0020

I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $1000 OBO
View attachment 489850

View attachment 489852

View attachment 489851


View attachment 489853


----------



## R0L0

*TTMFT!!!!!*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Cleaned Up Really Good. And Noticed They Are Wrapped In Hercules(es):


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cleaned Up Really Good. And Noticed They Are Wrapped In Hercules(es):


NIce!! are you selling these?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> NIce!! are you selling these?


Maybe?

How much you think they're worth with them Hercules?


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Maybe?
> 
> How much you think they're worth with them Hercules?


just wheels and tires?? do you have adapters and knock offs? eaiser to sell with out tires due to shipping


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> just wheels and tires?? do you have adapters and knock offs? eaiser to sell with out tires due to shipping


Yes, they were complete, KOs and Adapters as well:

The KOs are US Patent Stamped in The Back:



















Dont know why any one would paint them Blue. But oddly enough they match my trey:*


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yes, they were complete, KOs and Adapters as well:
> 
> The KOs are US Patent Stamped in The Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why any one would paint them Blue. But oddly enough they match my trey:*


Im going to say between 900-1100 for them is fair.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im going to say between 900-1100 for them is fair.


:rimshot:


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :rimshot:


Im talking no tires no accessories!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im talking no tires no accessories!


Yeah cause i've seen JD Chinithz go for up to $2,000


----------



## 62ssrag

Zenith of cali. 3 sets $120 each shipped 2 gold bicinntinials and 1 set magenta color.


----------



## ALTERED ONES

I GOT THESE ZENITH CHIPS $80...


----------



## ALTERED ONES




----------



## EXCANDALOW

pm sent AO


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 500264
> View attachment 500267
> 
> Zenith of cali. 3 sets $120 each shipped 2 gold bicinntinials and 1 set magenta color.


TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ALTERED ONES said:


>


2.5??


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

looking for a set of 2 1/4 multi's of california!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> looking for a set of 2 1/4 multi's of california!


El Freakytales has some, que no?


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> El Freakytales has some, que no?


yes but Im just looking for a cheap spare set.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here are a few oldies still have more


pm me a price on 2 sets of the 2.5" blue porcelain chips, ......................


----------



## MR.59

PM SENT


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


>


Nice bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:naughty:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So does that mean these are OG Campbells?:



















:dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Blue94cady said:


> Yes


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So does that mean these are OG Campbells?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


these are chips by Campbell!!!


----------



## MR.59

E.C. ROLO said:


>


I GOTTA STEP IT UP ON MY COLLECTING!


----------



## R0L0

MR.59 said:


> I GOTTA STEP IT UP ON MY COLLECTING!


lol I have to pull the rest of my stuff outta storage..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> these are chips by Campbell!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

E.C. ROLO said:


> these are chips by Campbell!!!


i have some in black and gold!!
didnt think they were campbell tho


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> i have some in black and gold!!
> didnt think they were campbell tho


You sir know the rules very well :around:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:drama:


----------



## R0L0

For sale! 2 1/4


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> For sale! 2 1/4


:shocked:


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> For sale! 2 1/4


SOLD!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> SOLD!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> SOLD!





Aztlan_Exile said:


>


HOW MUCH THEY SELL FOR?


----------



## 925rider

E.C. ROLO said:


> SOLD!


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HOW MUCH THEY SELL FOR?


going to Japan for 675.00


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> going to Japan for 675.00


I wonder what's the exchange rate of the Yen to the Dollar? :dunno:

too lazy to google it :|


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I wonder what's the exchange rate of the Yen to the Dollar? :dunno:
> 
> too lazy to google it :|


lol I know huh Im going to have to look into that..


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> lol I know huh Im going to have to look into that..


actually I dont really care as long as I got my $$$ lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You sir know the rules very well :around:


ill dig them up and post lowko



E.C. ROLO said:


> For sale! 2 1/4


guess my 100 bucks wouldnt have bought them huh?
:biggrin:



E.C. ROLO said:


> actually I dont really care as long as I got my $$$ lol


:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> For sale! 2 1/4
> 
> .


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*og 90s Zeniths

3 rims
2 knock offs 
2 five on five gm adaptors


*









best offer!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this set will be ready this week.


----------



## stran0020

I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $1000 OBO
View attachment 489850

View attachment 489852

View attachment 489851


View attachment 489853


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this set will be ready this week.


Cuanto?


----------



## MR.LAC

*I have a total of 12 of these Premium Zenith Knocks.
*
The 6 in the picture are NOS and the other 6 are Gold plated getting re done for Engraving then triple plating. Will post before picture of other 6 later today.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.LAC said:


> *I have a total of 12 of these Premium Zenith Knocks.
> *
> The 6 in the picture are NOS and the other 6 are Gold plated getting re done for Engraving then triple plating. Will post before picture of other 6 later today.


Cuanto?


----------



## R0L0

MR.LAC said:


> *I have a total of 12 of these Premium Zenith Knocks.
> *
> The 6 in the picture are NOS and the other 6 are Gold plated getting re done for Engraving then triple plating. Will post before picture of other 6 later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTpm me price on a set Chapo!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.LAC said:


> *I have a total of 12 of these Premium Zenith Knocks.
> *
> The 6 in the picture are NOS and the other 6 are Gold plated getting re done for Engraving then triple plating. Will post before picture of other 6 later today.


 chapo i need 3 homie pm me a price


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## MR.GM84

DAM VICTOR I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SET HOMIE I WILL TAKE THESE LOL
[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> DAM VICTOR I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SET HOMIE I WILL TAKE THESE LOL
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your's are going to look like this ones i just need some time :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

vic cuanto to rechrome a set of canton 3 wings like those?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> vic cuanto to rechrome a set of canton 3 wings like those?


pm sent


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 504527


:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:



secret stash


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> looking for 1 of each blue 2.5 the other 2 are 2.25 and for a Campbell gear chip on 2.25





Wire Wheel King said:


> WE have all three:wow:


thanks Charlie got my chips today :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## 925rider




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

E.C. ROLO said:


>


love them two prongs and the super swepts....hamush?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> love them two prongs and the super swepts....hamush?


I like the burgendy"s. how much with some nock off
Pm me or sent me pix I have talk to several gente but I like this ones
So need a set of 5 bro


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> love them two prongs and the super swepts....hamush?


I need them by monday next week


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Any one interested on some Tripple OG JD Zenith Of California. 13X7s, Chrome Nipples, Turquoise Spokes and Hub with Chrome Ring. The condition of the wheels are a perfect 10 out of 10. Tires have 90% Thread Left.

Wheels without tires $1,800 FIRM.

Wheels with tires $2,000 FIRM

I'll be in Vegas tomorrow Thursday until Sunday. I can take the wheels ONLY and you'll save on shipping.

Otherwise You pay shipping.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*
NOT Zs BUT Ds
:biggrin:
GOLD FADED 
BEST OFFER*_


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Stamp Campbell California.


----------



## 62ssrag

Nice


----------



## 925rider

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


es lo que pienso aser con las estrellas que me bas a arreglar !!
exactly lo que tienes aqui!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


what size?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> what size?


13 inch


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> what size?





EXCANDALOW said:


> es lo que pienso aser con las estrellas que me bas a arreglar !!
> exactly lo que tienes aqui!!!:thumbsup:


send ven bien verdad. tengo 2 sets mas que vienen en camino


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


NICE!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i899.photobucket.com/
> albums/ac199/SouthsideCustoms63/
> IMG_00000879.jpg


What's the ticket on those 13'


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ImpalasMagazine said:


> What's the ticket on those 13'


pm sent. I have a sale pending on this set


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## montekels87

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> love them two prongs and the super swepts....hamush?


How much for the locking kos wit the black wit gold chip pm me price ahipped to 18702


----------



## MR.59

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*
> NOT Zs BUT Ds
> :biggrin:
> GOLD FADED
> BEST OFFER*_


150.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup: WWK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63

are this still available how much. any issues on the rims


SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Yes available .. No issues . Restored . Like new


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Yes available .. No issues . RestHow ored . Like new


How much to have a set restored bro. I need a set done.13x7


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Some one is expanding his bisness



(yes, repost)


----------



## FPEREZII

Looking for a locking knock off tool, any body have one for sale? PM me with details, thanks.


----------



## GT~PLATING

3 sets of stamped hub zenith Xlace getting restored right now will be ready in 1 week 13x7 ......1500 ea set


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## ragtopman63

so whats the ticket


ragtopman63 said:


> are this still available how much. any issues on the rims


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> 150.00 SHIPPED


we can work it out you know that don59


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


they are triple plated and available :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> they are triple plated and available :biggrin:


:shocked:


----------



## MR.59

EXCANDALOW said:


> we can work it out you know that don59


Let's do this


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> they are triple plated and available :biggrin:


How much an is that 2.25 or 2.50 recess??
Thx


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much an is that 2.25 or 2.50 recess??
> Thx


 2.25 chip recess pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Taking offers.


----------



## soloco

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Taking offers.


These 2 1/4 chip?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Taking offers.


 SALE PENDING


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Looking for 2 knock offs like this right and left 2.5


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Looking for a friend. He is looking for a set of 2.5 chips in black,brown,root beer or plan chrome. Not looking for zenith of California. 

If any one have full sets let me know a price and pics of them. Thanks.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

13x7 SERIES ll Z's 
2.5 CHIPS BLACK ,RED OR WHITE
ZENTH KO INSERT RINGS IN BLACK,WHITE,RED & BLUE



CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ies-ll-13x7-completly-brand-new-set-tool.html


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> NO BOOT LEG
> 
> I HAVE 5- sets 2-1/2 " zenith corp in red P.M,S ONLY
> 
> GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST $60.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SOLD IN TWO HOURS THANKS W.W.K.


_*CARLOS CALL ME BEFOR YOU POST THIS STUUFF!!!
*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*CARLOS CALL ME BEFOR YOU POST THIS STUUFF!!!
> *_


LOL

Camaron que Se Durme ..... (translation: "early bird.....")


----------



## upncomin6

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


how much


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

upncomin6 said:


> how much


pm sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL
> 
> Camaron que Se Durme ..... (translation: "early bird.....")


:scrutinize:
vas a abrir zenith tienda?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:
> vas a abrir zenith tienda?


zenith TX


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Q~vo Vic como vamos con aquello?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> Q~vo Vic como vamos con aquello?


esta semana salen todas y te mando fotos


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:
> vas a abrir zenith tienda?


:roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> esta semana salen todas y te mando fotos


ya dijiste!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:
> vas a abrir zenith tienda?





SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith TX


estas si que son buenas noticias, estara cerca de mi casa, espero recibir una invitacion a la gran apertura de la tienda..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> estas si que son buenas noticias, estara cerca de mi casa, espero recibir una invitacion a la gran apertura de la tienda..........:thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Lookin for chrome straight lace Z's with super swept not JD special 
13x7


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BIGTITO64 said:


> Lookin for chrome straight lace Z's with super swept not JD special
> 13x7


YOU KNOW THE REGLAS POST WHAT THEY GOING ON FOOLIO!!:wow:


----------



## johnnie65

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Stamp Campbell California.



How much u asking?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

johnnie65 said:


> How much u asking?


pm sent


----------



## 62ssrag

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> Q~vo Vic como vamos con aquello?


 listas homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:fool2::boink::run:


SouthSideCustoms said:


> listas homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :rimshot:


you da man vic!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stamp Campbell California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## theheckler76

*DIAMOND CUT ZENITH LOCKING KO HATS*

DIAMOND CUT ZENITH LOCKING KO HATS...KOs NOT FOR SALE!
$150 SHIPPED PAYPAL READY


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Looking for 2 knock offs like this right and left 2.5


i got one left side pm your number to send you pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ragtop Ted said:


>


NICE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

SouthSideCustoms said:


> NICE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Ragtop Ted said:


>


CUANTO??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> THOUGHT OF GETTING RID OF SOME LET OVER INVENTORY
> 
> ALL ORIGINAL CAMPBELL STOCK $150.00 PER SET SHIPPED


PHONE CALL MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

All Gold custom engraved hub rings in chrome


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> THOUGHT OF GETTING RID OF SOME LEFT OVER INVENTORY
> 
> ALL ORIGINAL CAMPBELL STOCK  $150.00 PER SET SHIPPED


PM SENT
THANKS CHARLIE
TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


> CUANTO??


Selling all chips together as a lot. Highest offer takes all.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/344018-og-zenith-campbell-chips.html#post15843938


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

GT~PLATING said:


> All Gold custom engraved hub rings in chrome


nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> SUNDAY SPECIAL
> 
> 5- Dark Blue 2 1/4"
> $100.00 SHIPPED:wow:


:wow:


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wow:


si yo se...................


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> SUNDAY SPECIAL
> 
> 5- Dark Blue 2 1/4"
> $100.00 SHIPPED:wow:


*DANNNNNG 
MAKES ME WANT TO PAINT A CAR DARK BLUE JUST TO SPORT THESE!!
*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> *DANNNNNG
> MAKES ME WANT TO PAINT A CAR DARK BLUE JUST TO SPORT THESE!!
> *


 (SOLD) OUT OF 8 P.M,S . I have to play by the book . The logos

are going to Dolton, Illinois .He was the first P.M. Thanks to all the other well respected Customers 

There Will be more goodies that will be posted


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> (SOLD) OUT OF 8 P.M,S . I have to play by the book . The logos
> 
> are going to Dolton, Illinois .He was the first P.M. Thanks to all the other well respected Customers
> 
> There Will be more goodies that will be posted


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Nice OG chips


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one interested on some Tripple OG JD Zenith Of California. 13X7s, Chrome Nipples, Turquoise Spokes and Hub with Chrome Ring. The condition of the wheels are a perfect 10 out of 10. Tires have 90% Thread Left.
> 
> Wheels without tires $1,800 FIRM.
> 
> Wheels with tires $2,000 FIRM
> 
> I'll be in Vegas tomorrow Thursday until Sunday. I can take the wheels ONLY and you'll save on shipping.
> 
> Otherwise You pay shipping.


ttt for some tripple OG JDz.

Will consider Trades for accessories 1958-64.


----------



## lone star

Dam now jd's line is considered og?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Dam now jd's line is considered og?


Never knew Jd had a line???


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Dam now jd's line is considered og?


 Jd had a line???


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Never knew Jd had a line???


bwhahahaa, says the dude that tried to sell me some jd china ko's claiming they were og zenith for 5 bills

gtfo


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> bwhahahaa, says the dude that tried to sell me some jd china ko's claiming they were og zenith for 5 bills
> 
> gtfo


Lol..
Ye right nvr claim anything og anyting fool you txt 
me to ask if ther was a stamp.
Get facts str8 befo shit talk mr.ebayy
Thx


----------



## lone star

Hmm


----------



## lone star

This is ridiculous. Rewind bout 2yrs or so everyone was having a field day with the zenith of california/jd era zeniths. Now fools tryin to sell the exact same thing for more money than ever lol.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:
stick to campbell
new and old !!!


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lol..
> Ye right nvr claim anything og anyting fool you txt
> me to ask if ther was a stamp.
> Get facts str8 befo shit talk mr.ebayy
> Thx



LOL, yeah ok.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> This is ridiculous. Rewind bout 2yrs or so everyone was having a field day with the zenith of california/jd era zeniths. Now fools tryin to sell the exact same thing for more money than ever lol.


Its jus fuckin insane to me that people still give jd the satisfaction 
of thinking/saying he had "HIS OWN LINE"
He nvr had shit but the ex-owner's verbal ok "Mr.Ray Marchessit *RIP*" 
to build & use the name... 
I always thought the roadster/zenith line was very nice but when
wwk popped up doing there og campbell wheels again & with Jd fucking everyone
by his assembled china part leaker's & by simply taking direct bank deposit's with no intension's
of ever sending any product it completely burned the zenith of california name an what true 
quality wheels were ever built in the past by ray n his crew


----------



## lone star

Oh


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Its jus fuckin insane to me that people still give jd the satisfaction
> of thinking/saying he had "HIS OWN LINE"
> He nvr had shit but the ex-owner's verbal ok "Mr.Ray Marchessit *RIP*"
> to build & use the name...
> I always thought the roadster/zenith line was very nice but when
> wwk popped up doing there og campbell wheels again & with Jd fucking everyone
> by his assembled china part leaker's & by simply taking direct bank deposit's with no intension's
> of ever sending any product it completely burned the zenith of california name an what true
> quality wheels were ever built in the past by ray n his crew



Then why dont you sell your JD ko's (current or previous) for what they're worth?


----------



## lone star

Snap


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> Then why dont you sell your JD ko's (current or previous) for what they're worth?


i dont have any jd ko's..but thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Snap


Lol..
Did your pussy pop??


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> i dont have any jd ko's..but thx


LOL, you sold your JD shit for top dollar now you're in here claiming you're appalled at JD for his shenanigans.

You're doing the same shit ******. Now gtfo.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> LOL, you sold your JD shit for top dollar now you're in here claiming you're appalled at JD for his shenanigans.
> 
> You're doing the same shit ******. Now gtfo.


If you only had a clue..


----------



## lone star

Hot in hurr


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Hot in hurr


Hit the clinic


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> If you only had a clue..


500 for china knock off says it all pahtnah

They're worth 16-22 bucks each.


----------



## 48221

lone star said:


> Hot in hurr


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

So take off all yo clothes


----------



## 48221

lone star said:


> So take off all yo clothes



That ****** RR is sending PMs and shit :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Hit the clinic


Im not the one whos integrity is at question. U never see me tryin to sell some bullshit, sir


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

lone star said:


> Dam now jd's line is considered og?


Apparently you failed English class in high school. 

Does the word Sarcasm mean anything to you?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> That ****** RR is sending PMs and shit :roflmao:


Whos the ****** here..get off my nutts.. You dont know shit!


----------



## lone star

Shit if i failed english you failed spelling. Mr 'tripple' og zenith expert


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Apparently you failed English class in high school.
> 
> Does the word Sarcasm mean anything to you?


They knowit all..dont waste your tiime ed


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Im not the one whos integrity is at question. U never see me tryin to sell some bullshit, sir


Yea...Ok mr.integrity
Lmao @ sir


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

lone star said:


> Shit if i failed english you failed spelling. Mr 'tripple' og zenith expert


Yeah,

I forgot to attend Spelling class because there's no such thing. What a dumb ass. 


And the fact that you keep pointing the obvious answers my previous question. 

Im done with your lame ass, i thought MM had retired.


----------



## lone star

Hey im not the one tryin to sell. Everything i put for sale, sells. But do ya thang.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> That ****** RR is sending PMs and shit :roflmao:


Lol..ok cool guy go about your wonderful laborday


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Hate in hurr


Fixed..lol


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fixed..lol


 bwhahahaha

you are even starting to sound like jd, claiming it's hate when people speak up and speak the truth.

classic!

and quit pm me ******


----------



## lone star

Orly


----------



## 48221

lone star said:


> Orly


You're just a hater. LOLZ


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> bwhahahaha
> 
> you are even starting to sound like jd, claiming it's hate when people speak up and speak the truth.
> 
> classic!
> 
> and quit pm me ******


Your giving jd too much credit
Quit repling..lol


----------



## lone star

Man. Boys be hatin, mang


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Your giving jd too much credit
> Quit repling..lol


LOL, you are giving him too much credit. You have sold his shit and got real Z money. Now you acting like u havent.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Orly


Kenny jus needs to have his cousin make more ko's over 
in china


----------



## lone star

Donghing wire wheel


----------



## lone star

EBAY said:


> LOL, you are giving him too much credit. You have sold his shit and got real Z money. Now you acting like u havent.


Stop hattin'


----------



## piree1

Damn, is this a "zenith for sale" thread or a shit talking bullshit thread? :dunno:


----------



## lone star

Stop hatin on us haters, its just sarcasm


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:scrutinize:


----------



## piree1

lone star said:


> Stop hatin on us haters, its just sarcasm


Dont hate a hater for hating on sarcastic haters


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

piree1 said:


> Dont hate a hater for hating on sarcastic haters


Bwahhahajaja


----------



## 1SJESR

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:
> stick to campbell
> new and old !!!


THATS RIGHT HOMIE.... IF THEY AINT MADE IN CAMPBELL THEY AINT REAL ZENITHS!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

1SJESR said:


> THATS RIGHT HOMIE.... IF THEY AINT MADE IN CAMPBELL THEY AINT REAL ZENITHS!


I AGREE ITS ALL ABOUT CAMPBELL ZENITHS IF IT AINT CAMPBELLS I AINT BUYING IT PLUS I DIDNT LIKE HOW SO CAL ZENITHS TRYED TO CHANGE THINGS LIKE THERE UGLY WRITING ON THERE KNOCK OFFS AND THOSE UGLY ASS KNOCK OFF RINGS THEY CAME UP WITH WITH THE TRACKING NUMBERS ON THEM AND FUCK THAT PEACE OF SHIT JD AND WHOEVER WAS IN WITH HIM ON SCAMMING PEOPLE OUT OF THERE HARD EARNED MONEY AND TRYING TO MAKE THE ZENITH NAME LOOK BAD


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## anthonyP

im interested hit me up 619 592 3454


----------



## stran0020

stran0020 said:


> I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $1000 OBO
> View attachment 489850
> 
> View attachment 489852
> 
> View attachment 489851
> 
> 
> View attachment 489853


buy this shit will prolly look good on a small truck


----------



## QCC

GOT THESE OG ZENITH KOFFS FOR SALE $650 OBO SHIPPED


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith 2.5 crhome and restore chip $100 a set


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith 2.5 crhome and restore chip $100 a set


blue sold red and chrome available


----------



## implala66

CHELADAS75 said:


> *NOT MINE
> **
> NOT MINE
> NOT MINE
> 
> 
> JUST WANTED TO PUT THE WORD OUT THERE INCASE ANYONE IS IN THE MARKET... DOPE ASS WHEELS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/3259356585.html


found this in the vehicle parts classifieds..........


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> found this in the vehicle parts classifieds..........


NICE SETS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$100 a set just chrome available red and blue sold







[/QUOTE]


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

have this 2 sets of aluminum 2.5 chips $100 plus shipping


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Hey homies, i need some schoolin here.
Ive always been a fan of og wheels, as in Tru spokes etc...and only srarted to like the early 80s wires recently. Zeniths are up on my top favorite wheels but know very little about them.

So, anyway, i take it these are 72s? 









These are 14s. Do they come in 13"? How much would a clean, not perfect, set go for?
Also, did Zenith ever make anything with less than 72 spokes? Like a 50 spoke? 
And last, what is wrong with the newly built ones? And are they repoppin the cross laced 72s as well?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

dogbonekustoms said:


> Hey homies, i need some schoolin here.
> Ive always been a fan of og wheels, as in Tru spokes etc...and only srarted to like the early 80s wires recently. Zeniths are up on my top favorite wheels but know very little about them.
> 
> So, anyway, i take it these are 72s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 14s. Do they come in 13"? How much would a clean, not perfect, set go for?
> Also, did Zenith ever make anything with less than 72 spokes? Like a 50 spoke?
> And last, what is wrong with the newly built ones? And are they repoppin the 72s as well?
> Thanx in advance.


Yes.. The z wheel pictured isa xlace 72 spoke an yes they are available in 13" aswell.. Keep inmind the wheel in the pic is a zenith from the later era" roadster/zenith inc." an are hated on by some bcuz the og zeniths were made in campbell an never had that ring on the hubz with 5 stars an zenith in cursive. Also the og campbell zenith line used to have a 60 spoke option but i dont think anyone is building 60 spoke ko's anymore.


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> Hey homies, i need some schoolin here.
> Ive always been a fan of og wheels, as in Tru spokes etc...and only srarted to like the early 80s wires recently. Zeniths are up on my top favorite wheels but know very little about them.
> 
> So, anyway, i take it these are 72s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 14s. Do they come in 13"? How much would a clean, not perfect, set go for?
> Also, did Zenith ever make anything with less than 72 spokes? Like a 50 spoke?
> And last, what is wrong with the newly built ones? And are they repoppin the cross laced 72s as well?
> Thanx in advance.


what's up Nick, yes the cross leaced 72's are being made again, multiple wheel companies make them, nothing wrong, but find a person/shop that stands behind their prodict. Unless you want a set of OG wheels, or closest thing to a OG set is to find a set of OG hubs and have someone redo them. Like Roadstar said those are newer style of hubs, also the older, older Zenith's have thin spoke, there is a LIL member that found a person that redid his thin spoke 14x7's stds into 13x7's.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

dogbonekustoms said:


> Hey homies, i need some schoolin here.
> Ive always been a fan of og wheels, as in Tru spokes etc...and only srarted to like the early 80s wires recently. Zeniths are up on my top favorite wheels but know very little about them.
> 
> So, anyway, i take it these are 72s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 14s. Do they come in 13"? How much would a clean, not perfect, set go for?
> Also, did Zenith ever make anything with less than 72 spokes? Like a 50 spoke?
> And last, what is wrong with the newly built ones? And are they repoppin the cross laced 72s as well?
> Thanx in advance.


I like them. They look like the ones on my '63




























They seem to have been well built during the Roadster/Zenith Inc. era, Not like the JD Crap!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I like them. They look like the ones on my '63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have been well built during the Roadster/Zenith Inc. era, Not like the JD Crap!!!


They were.. jd was a pee on employee for roadster an should have never got to lay his hands on any wire wheels especialy "Zenith's"
Dam nice trey homie!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> They were.. jd was a pee on employee for roadster an should have never got to lay his hands on any wire wheels especialy "Zenith's"
> Dam nice trey homie!!


Thanks RR


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thanx for the great replies guys. Bookmarked the page for reference 
Did some quick googleing and Wire Wheel King turnd up first.
Watcha say, and what other shops/brands you suggest?
Not lookin at buyin right now, just weightin my options since i need a new set of wheels. Yep, need, not want 
Thanx in advance.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I like them. They look like the ones on my '63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have been well built during the Roadster/Zenith Inc. era, Not like the JD Crap!!!


:wow: tas pesado ED clean trey


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes.. The z wheel pictured isa xlace 72 spoke an yes they are available in 13" aswell.. Keep inmind the wheel in the pic is a zenith from the later era" roadster/zenith inc." an are hated on by some bcuz the og zeniths were made in campbell an never had that ring on the hubz with 5 stars an zenith in cursive. Also the og campbell zenith line used to have a 60 spoke option but i dont think anyone is building 60 spoke ko's anymore.


i have that same set in 13s i was wondering about that cause they told me it didnt come from jd


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

83lac-va-beach said:


> i have that same set in 13s i was wondering about that cause they told me it didnt come from jd


Photos or it didnt happen.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wow: tas pesado ED clean trey


Thanks bro.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

RAN INTO A FEW SETS OG CAMPBELL

P.M. IF YOU NEED ANY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I like them. They look like the ones on my '63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have been well built during the Roadster/Zenith Inc. era, Not like the JD Crap!!!


tambien un trey!!!
que no tienes!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> tambien un trey!!!
> que no tienes!!


un 61


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> un 61


ahi tengo uno para venderle!!!
projecto y convertible!!:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> un 61


:tears:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> ahi tengo uno para venderle!!!
> projecto y convertible!!:naughty:


No mas projectos. Tengo varios y es un pedo acabarlos :angry:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Zenith wheel corp.california. 2.5 CHIPS magenta,red,green,gold and chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[


----------



## MR.59

FOUND THESE TODAY AT POMONA SWAPMEET, THESE WERE INSTALLED ON A SHOWROOM CAR, BUT THE NEW OWNER DIDN`T WANT THEM, SO THEE ARE "TAKE OFFS" PERFECT TO REBUILD, 3 BARS ARE MNT, NEVER HIT, ALL 5 RIMS ARE PERFECT, ALL 5 KNOCK OFFS PERFECT ADAPTERS!, OG BOXES TOO, DATED 1990 15X7, ALL ARE VERY CLEAN, CAR HAD NO MILES


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> FOUND THESE TODAY AT POMONA SWAPMEET, THESE WERE INSTALLED ON A SHOWROOM CAR, BUT THE NEW OWNER DIDN`T WANT THEM, SO THEE ARE "TAKE OFFS" PERFECT TO REBUILD, 3 BARS ARE MNT, NEVER HIT, ALL 5 RIMS ARE PERFECT, ALL 5 KNOCK OFFS PERFECT ADAPTERS!, OG BOXES TOO, DATED 1990 15X7, ALL ARE VERY CLEAN, CAR HAD NO MILES


How much for the boxes


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for the boxes


THE WHOLE SET STAYS TOGTHER, BUT I MIGHT MAKE A HALLOWEEN COSTUME OUT OF THE BOXES .
HIT UP CHARLIE, HE`S GOT A TON OF BOXES AT HIS PLACE


----------



## fjc422




----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for the boxes


quieres una?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> quieres una?


Simon carnal,

Para mi "display"


----------



## calitos62

Wire Wheel King said:


> OKTOBERFEST SPECIAL
> ORIGINAL 2 1/4" CAMPBELL LOGOS WITH GOLD TRIM ONLY
> LIMITED STOCK


Pm me price please!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon carnal,
> 
> Para mi "display"


YA ESTUFAS!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> YA ESTUFAS!!


yo tambien quiero una para mi show room del shop


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> THE WHOLE SET STAYS TOGTHER, BUT I MIGHT MAKE A HALLOWEEN COSTUME OUT OF THE BOXES .
> HIT UP CHARLIE, HE`S GOT A TON OF BOXES AT HIS PLACE


how much for everthing with boxes or can live without the boxes too?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> yo tambien quiero una para mi show room del shop


 deja ver si tengo dos!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Sick!


----------



## El Callejero

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


P/M me price of KO's & Chips shipped to 88201 If U sit have um 4 sale


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> OKTOBERFEST SPECIAL
> ORIGINAL 2 1/4" CAMPBELL LOGOS WITH GOLD TRIM ONLY
> LIMITED STOCK


PM ME A PRICE ON A SET


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> how much for everthing with boxes or can live without the boxes too?


HAVEN`T THOUGHT ABOUT SELING THEM I JUST PICKD THEM UP


----------



## regal ryda

Wire Wheel King said:


> OKTOBERFEST SPECIAL
> ORIGINAL 2 1/4" CAMPBELL LOGOS WITH GOLD TRIM ONLY
> LIMITED STOCK


Price on these


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## implala66

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


y uno que se muere por tener unos ko's como esos y tu los utilizas para detener tus placas............................. :tears:


----------



## R0L0

OG Campbell 13x7 series I cross lace no hardware rims and OG Campbell boxes only. rims need restore 750 plus shippin


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OKTOBERFEST SPECIAL
ORIGINAL 2 1/4" CAMPBELL LOGOS WITH GOLD TRIM ONLY
LIMITED STOCK









FEW MORE SETS LEFT OR TO 10-31-12


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


pal 58!!


----------



## MR.59

GOT MY RIMS BACK TODAY! STILL GOTTA BUILD THAT 5TH RIM, BUT I HAVE A NICE SUPPLY OF RIMS NOW
ENVIOUS TOUCH DID A FANTASTIC JOB! OG HUB, OG SPOKES, NEW BARRELS. AND HAND DELVERED THEM!


----------



## red63rag




----------



## Wire Wheel King

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY RIMS BACK TODAY! STILL GOTTA BUILD THAT 5TH RIM, BUT I HAVE A NICE SUPPLY OF RIMS NOW
> ENVIOUS TOUCH DID A FANTASTIC JOB! OG HUB, OG SPOKES, NEW BARRELS. AND HAND DELVERED THEM!


 Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing



He did build wheels for JD so quaility control is not a factor:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing


THEY WERE CUT DOWN, AND RETHREADED,
BUT GOOD EYE, I CAN MAKE SURE ON THE NEXT SET, THEY DON`T SHOW , I PICKED UP THAT NEW SET TO REBUILD.
BUT I`M HAPPY, THESE WERE 14X7 STANDARD WHEELS, THAT WERE SAVED, NOW GOING TO HAVE A 2ND LIFE. BOTH SETS HAD THE 3 BAR SHORT KNOCK OFFS, STILL WAITING TO BUY A SET OF SUPER SWEPTS


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> He did build wheels for JD so quaility control is not a factor:facepalm:


I CAN MAKE THE ADJUSTMENTS, SO I`M NOT SWEATING IT


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> I CAN MAKE THE ADJUSTMENTS, SO I`M NOT SWEATING IT


he doesnt know how to measure??? There already sealed he had no plans on adjusting them... Not OG zenith quality


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing


Looks like thick spokes..


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> he doesnt know how to measure??? There already sealed he had no plans on adjusting them... Not OG zenith quality


THESE ARE NOT ZENITH REBUILD, ALOT OF WHEELS AE REBUILT ON THIS THREAD, AND YOUR GOING TO COME DOWN ON ME?
IS THERE A REASON FOR THIS?


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE NOT ZENITH REBUILD, ALOT OF WHEELS AE REBUILT ON THIS THREAD, AND YOUR GOING TO COME DOWN ON ME?
> IS THERE A REASON FOR THIS?



Because you cant call a wheel a zenith with the threads hanging out no matter what the hub says on the back..these are from a era when zenith ment quality ...you just picked a builder that obviosy doesnt know how to build a quality wheel and is ok with putting out a inferior products.. Nothing against you at all.. no disrespect ment...just call them like i see them


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Looks like thick spokes..


JUST MEASURED THEM AND THEY ARE THE SAME SIZE AS THE OTHER SET I HAVE


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> Because you cant call a wheel a zenith with the threads hanging out no matter what the hub says on the back..these are from a era when zenith ment quality ...you just picked a builder that obviosy doesnt know how to build a quality wheel and is ok with putting out a inferior products.. Nothing against you at all.. no disrespect ment...just call them like i see them


IF NO DISRESTPECT IS INTENDED, THEN I WOULD EXPECT YOU TO SEND THIS SAME NOTE TO EVERYONE REBUILDING RIMS. THERES GUY REBUILDING TRUESPOKES, DAYTONS. ARE YOU GOING TO GET TO THEM NEXT?
THREADS HANGING OUT? I CHECKED ALL THE RIMS, THERE IS A TOTAL IS 6 SPOKES SHOWING SOME THREADS OUT OF 5 RIMS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I HAVE MY NEXT SET DATED 1990 I CHECKED 1 RIM AND I SEE 3 SPOKES WITH THE TOP SHOWING THE THREADS, THESE ARE WHEELS THAT ARE GOING TO TO BE GIVING ANOTHER CHANCE TO ROLL AGAIN. YOU SAY "NO DISRESPECT" BUT YOUR JUMPING DOWN A GUY YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing


 I PULLED 1 RIM DATED 1990 OUT OF MY NEXT SET, I SEE 3 SPOKES THAT YOU CAN SEE THE TOP OF THE THREADS.
NOT AS HIGH AS YOU SEE IN THE PIC I SHOWED, BUT YOU CAN SEE THEM, AND FEEL THEM. OUT OF THE 5 RIMS, THERE ARE 6 SPOKES SHOWING THREADS ON THE SET I JUST GOT. 
YOU PEAKED MY INTEREST ON THE SUBJECT SO I LOOKED.


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> IF NO DISRESTPECT IS INTENDED, THEN I WOULD EXPECT YOU TO SEND THIS SAME NOTE TO EVERYONE REBUILDING RIMS. THERES GUY REBUILDING TRUESPOKES, DAYTONS. ARE YOU GOING TO GET TO THEM NEXT?
> THREADS HANGING OUT? I CHECKED ALL THE RIMS, THERE IS A TOTAL IS 6 SPOKES SHOWING SOME THREADS OUT OF 5 RIMS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I HAVE MY NEXT SET DATED 1990 I CHECKED 1 RIM AND I SEE 3 SPOKES WITH THE TOP SHOWING THE THREADS, THESE ARE WHEELS THAT ARE GOING TO TO BE GIVING ANOTHER CHANCE TO ROLL AGAIN. YOU SAY "NO DISRESPECT" BUT YOUR JUMPING DOWN A GUY YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT


Ok anyone rebuilding wheels with 5 or 6 threads showing does not take pride in there work..


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> Ok anyone rebuilding wheels with 5 or 6 threads showing does not take pride in there work..


THE RIM SHOWS 1 SPOKE WITH 4 TURNS SHOWING, AND 1 OTHER SPOKE WITH 2 TURNS SHOWING.


----------



## R0L0

SALE PENDING!!!




E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell 13x7 series I cross lace no hardware rims and OG Campbell boxes only. rims need restore 750 plus shippin


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY RIMS BACK TODAY! STILL GOTTA BUILD THAT 5TH RIM, BUT I HAVE A NICE SUPPLY OF RIMS NOW
> ENVIOUS TOUCH DID A FANTASTIC JOB! OG HUB, OG SPOKES, NEW BARRELS. AND HAND DELVERED THEM!


IF YOU READ THE ORIGINAL TEXT, I NEVER SAID THE WORD ZENITH,,,,,,,,,,,,,
NOWHERE IN ANY OF MY COMMENTS DO I CALL THESE RIMS "ZENITHS"
WHO STARTED CALLING THESE ZENITHS? IT WASN`T ME


----------



## MR.59

:drama:


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> IF YOU READ THE ORIGINAL TEXT, I NEVER SAID THE WORD ZENITH,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> NOWHERE IN ANY OF MY COMMENTS DO I CALL THESE RIMS "ZENITHS"
> WHO STARTED CALLING THESE ZENITHS? IT WASN`T ME



not sure what your tryng to get at but i called them zeniths since you posted them in the zenith topic and posted pics of the zenith hubs:dunno:


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> THE RIM SHOWS 1 SPOKE WITH 4 TURNS SHOWING, AND 1 OTHER SPOKE WITH 2 TURNS SHOWING.



edit you can mention it to envious like you said but im pretty sure he knows that the threads shouldnt show like that. he just doesnt care enuff to build them right..


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> not sure what your tryng to get at but i called them zeniths since you posted them in the zenith topic and posted pics of the zenith hubs:dunno:


YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING, I WAS SITTING HERE ENJOYING A QUIET SATURDAY EVENING.


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING, I WAS SITTING HERE ENJOYING A QUIET SATURDAY EVENING.



your not making and sense.... you asked who said zenith???


----------



## 925rider

your making it obvious that your upset about the wheels....just return them and demand the quality that they should have been..


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> edit you can mention it to envious like you said but im pretty sure he knows that the threads shouldnt show like that. he just doesnt care enuff to build them right..


 YOU KNOW WHAT, I REALLY DON`T CARE, I LIKE THEM ISN`T THAT WHAT REALLY MATTER? 
I GOT MY WHEELS REDONE, I`M GOOD. I`LL MENTION IT TO HIM , HE`LL BE BUILDING MY NEXT SET. HE STOPS HERE AT THE CRIB, AND SEES WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE, SO I CAN GIVE HIM MORE JOBS. THIS STUFF IS NOT WORTH STRESSING OVER, BUILDING A CAR, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR FRIENDS, THAT`S WHAT COUNTS.
RIGHT?


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> your not making and sense.... you asked who said zenith???


MAN, YOU HAVE BEEN CALLING THEM ZENITH THIS WHOLE TIME, I`M NOT UPSET, I REALLY DON`T CARE, LIFE IS NOT ABOUT A RIM, I`M HAPPY WITH THEM, NICK WILL BUILD MORE FOR ME IN THE FUTURE, AND ILL BE BUILDING TRUE CLASSICS TO INTO 13`S, AM I GONNA STRESS OUT? I DON`T THINK SO.


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> your making it obvious that your upset about the wheels....just return them and demand the quality that they should have been..


YOUR THE ONLY ONE GETTING AT ME OVER THE RIMS, I DON`T GET AHOLD OF YOU, YOU JUMPED IN.
CAN WE AGREE TO DISAGREE ABOUT THE RIMS?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new














pic when charlie was making them














pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until this weekend


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> JUST MEASURED THEM AND THEY ARE THE SAME SIZE AS THE OTHER SET I HAVE


Cool brother its jus kinda hard to see by looking @ pics.... Ive read all the riff raff an been thinking abot this all an charlie could it be possible thet its not infact the incorrect spokes or offset but yet maybe when the guy cutt an re threaded the spks that he could have jus threaded a few spks a lil to far/much hence the reason when screwed down an torqed tight they still show a few turns??
Ive noticed this issue before on other wheels but only stuff that had been rebuilt/restored an never thought anything of it.
Somwhere along the line it seems theres always gotta be a human err...threads showing, polishing marks on outter bands ect.


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cool brother its jus kinda hard to see by looking @ pics.... Ive read all the riff raff an been thinking abot this all an charlie could it be possible thet its not infact the incorrect spokes or offset but yet maybe when the guy cutt an re threaded the spks that he could have jus threaded a few spks a lil to far/much hence the reason when screwed down an torqed tight they still show a few turns??
> Ive noticed this issue before on other wheels but only stuff that had been rebuilt/restored an never thought anything of it.
> Somwhere along the line it seems theres always gotta be a human err...threads showing, polishing marks on outter bands ect.


 I THINK SO , SINCE HE SENT THEM OUT TO BE CUT AND RETHREADED, I SPOTED THEM ON THE "UNTOUCHED" RIMS TOO , SO IT MUST BE PART OF BUILDING A RIM 
IF YOU DON`T HAVE A STASH OF 1988 THIN SPOKES, SOME NEED TO BE CUT DOWN, BUT ONLY FINDING A 5 OR 6 SPOKES SHOWING ANY KIND OF THREADS SHOWING OUT OF A WHOLE SET?,,, I`LL TAKE THAT AND BE HAPPY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> Nice job except you got the wrong spokes or the wrong offset The threads are showing


Oh Snap!


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> YOUR THE ONLY ONE GETTING AT ME OVER THE RIMS, I DON`T GET AHOLD OF YOU, YOU JUMPED IN.
> CAN WE AGREE TO DISAGREE ABOUT THE RIMS?


You posted them up here...did you think that thats what a quality wheel look like.. I guess evryone has different standards..some demand quality and some accept what is given to them..some shops are ok with sending something like that out and others would have worked thew the issiues untill the were put together correctly..Ive never even seen a china with that many threads that can bee seen.. Those that are into wheels would see that from mile away and others dont care.. I guess your ok with a wheel thats not put together right and shows what kind of detail is comming out of envious shop. definatly not one of the top dogs in the wheel game he claims to be..I cant agree with you but i will leave it alone.. the pics speak for themselves


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> You posted them up here...did you think that thats what a quality wheel look like.. I guess evryone has different standards..some demand quality and some accept what is given to them..some shops are ok with sending something like that out and others would have worked thew the issiues untill the were put together correctly..Ive never even seen a china with that many threads that can bee seen.. Those that are into wheels would see that from mile away and others dont care.. I guess your ok with a wheel thats not put together right and shows what kind of detail is comming out of envious shop. definatly not one of the top dogs in the wheel game he claims to be..I cant agree with you but i will leave it alone.. the pics speak for themselves


YOU AGAIN?
I`M GOING TO END THIS, YOU DON`T LIKE THEM, I DO.
IT`S SUNDAY, JUST ENJOY YOUR FAMILY WITHOUT GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH ME


----------



## 48221

MR.59 said:


> YOU AGAIN?
> THOUGHT WE PUT THIS TO SLEEP LAST NIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,
> I`M TIRED OF TYPING ABOUT THIS, IF YOU GOT SOMETHING BETTER POST IT UP, CARS RIMS , LETS SEE IT



Curious as to how long it took Envious?

Because he can't seem to make one rim for a club brother and has failed to answer any pms, phone calls or texts in almost 6 months.


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> YOU AGAIN?
> THOUGHT WE PUT THIS TO SLEEP LAST NIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,
> I`M TIRED OF TYPING ABOUT THIS, IF YOU GOT SOMETHING BETTER POST IT UP, CARS RIMS , LETS SEE IT



you asked a question in your last post directed to me.... dont take it personal..there just rims.. dont ask questions if you dont want answers


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:drama:


----------



## 925rider

MR.59 said:


> YOU AGAIN?
> I`M GOING TO END THIS, YOU DON`T LIKE THEM, I DO.
> IT`S SUNDAY, JUST ENJOY YOUR FAMILY WITHOUT GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH ME




another edit you want to have a pissing match about who has what.. your showing you fustration on the cheap rebuilds....if you want to see my cars
you can go threw my post..and yes all my cars have high end built campbell wheels no threads showing


----------



## MR.59

EBAY said:


> Curious as to how long it took Envious?
> 
> Because he can't seem to make one rim for a club brother and has failed to answer any pms, phone calls or texts in almost 6 months.


YOUR ON HERE NOW?
HE HAD MY RIMS FOR A WHILE, I ASKED HIM TO PUT ME AT THE "BACK OF THE LINE" SINCE GUYS WERE ON HIM FOR BEING BEHIND." SO I STEPPED BACK SO HE CAN CATCH UP. I GOT A FEW OTHER CARS TO DRIVE, AND OTHER RIMS TO RUN, SO THIS CAR WAS NOT TOP ON MY LIST. BUT HE CALLED UP, AND DROPPED THEM OFF. I CAN`T BE HAPPIER. I`M NOT ALL STRESSED OUT OVER THESE THINGS, I HAVE BIGGER ITEMS ON MY PLATE TO DEAL WITH. I CAN`T ANSWER TO WHY NICKY DROPS OUT, MAYBE HE`S BUZY WITH RIMS? I WON`T ANSWER FOR HIM, HE`S BEEN A GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH, HE STOPS BUY, BUT NOW HE`S LOADED UP, CAUSE I HAD ANOTHER SET FOR HIM TO TAKE, AND HE SAID NOT YET, HE WAS TOO BUSY. BUT I GET GREAT SERVICE , SO I`M HAPPY DISPITE WHAT OTHER GUYS SAY, BUT I TOOK A BACK SEAT FOR HIM TO GET CAUGHT UP. HE HAS ALWAYS TREATED ME RIGHT .


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> another edit you want to have a pissing match about who has what.. your showing you fustration on the cheap rebuilds....if you want to see my cars
> you can go threw my post..and yes all my cars have high end built campbell wheels no threads showing


I EDITED IT BECAUSE IN NOT GONG TO SPEND MY SUNDAY GOING BACK AND FORTH.
I`M TIRED OF TYPING BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU, YOU KEEP HASHING THIS THING BACK UP. PUT IT TO REST


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

925rider said:


> another edit you want to have a pissing match about who has what.. your showing you fustration on the cheap rebuilds....if you want to see my cars
> you can go threw my post..and *yes all my cars have high end built campbell wheels no threads showing*




:wow:

:nicoderm:



:drama:


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> :wow:
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:


 ??? YOU WANT IN NOW TOO?
I


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> ??? YOU WANT IN NOW TOO?
> I


Chales!

What the hell did I say AT YOU?


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chales!
> 
> What the hell did I say AT YOU?


NOBODY IS USING PROANITY ON THIS DICUSSION, BUT YOUR GIVING THE IMPRESSION YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> NOBODY IS USING PROANITY ON THIS DICUSSION, BUT YOUR GIVING THE IMPRESSION YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I didnt know the word "hell" was profanity?!

And this is the second time you think one of my comments was aimed at you. 

It's getting a tad old.


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I didnt know the word "hell" was profanity?!
> 
> And this is the second time you think one of my comments was aimed at you.
> 
> It's getting a tad old.


IT CHANGES THE THE TONE OF A DISSCUSSION IN MY EYES.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until monday


----------



## Mr Impala

1600 OBO brand new in the OG boxes and og wrappers from roadster circa 2005ish 13x7 72 spoke black chrome rims. basically transparent blk so they have a greyish black hue to them complete as seen all 4 in the boxes never mounted


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

:nosad:
NOVELA UP IN HERE!!
:facepalm:
CAN YOU SEE IT GOING 50MPH?
THEN YOU GOOD!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Found these laying around top notch quality

bullet octagon I am letting them go cheap P.M,S only


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell 13x7 series I cross lace no hardware rims and OG Campbell boxes only. rims need restore 750 plus shippin


SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Found these laying around top notch quality
> 
> bullet octagon I am letting them go cheap P.M,S only


Looks like the same kind JR had on his truck yrs ago


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> Found these laying around top notch quality
> 
> bullet octagon I am letting them go cheap P.M,S only


PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Regarding our multi-color OG logos. We had a few customers who are questioning
> the authenticity of our multi color logos. Our logos are original old stock. We do not
> say they are rare or a collector item. They are only old stock. We are the only one
> who has the mold and die. Nobody can have it. We own it. Once we are out of these
> logos we will not have them anymore. Our customers are hearing from other sellers
> that the logos are too cheap. How can they be real? The answer: We are only selling
> them for pennies to a dollar to get them off the hands of our supplier. We are not out
> to get rich on these. Thanks Wire Wheel King!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Wire Wheel King said:


> Regarding our multi-color OG logos. We had a few customers who are questioning
> the authenticity of our multi color logos. Our logos are original old stock. We do not
> say they are rare or a collector item. They are only old stock. We are the only one
> who has the mold and die. Nobody can have it. We own it. Once we are out of these
> logos we will not have them anymore. Our customers are hearing from other sellers :wow:
> that the logos are too cheap. How can they be real? The answer: We are only selling
> them for pennies to a dollar to get them off the hands of our supplier. We are not out
> to get rich on these. Thanks Wire Wheel King!!!!


pm me a price thanks!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until I get to the shop on the weekend[/QUOTE*New Price ! 1650 plus shipping*


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> Found these laying around top notch quality
> 
> bullet octagon I am letting them go cheap P.M,S only


REAL NICE!


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f1e37dbc5&vxp=mtr


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f1e37dbc5&vxp=mtr


That one was posted here on LIL as well. 

It has the Post-JD ugly looking bird-eagle on it with the name zenith scribbled below it in small letters. 

It looks fugly!


----------



## hotstuff5964

Need a full set of k/o's, this style, anybody have some?


----------



## lone star

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It has the Post-JD ugly looking bird-eagle on it with the name zenith scribbled below it in small letters.


have to disagree. i had a set like that in the year 2001 way before jd came into the picture. it was the roadster/zeniths.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^^ do you have an even more blurry photo to prove your point?

We're talking about details on the ring.

:ugh:


----------



## 48221

lone star said:


> have to disagree. i had a set like that in the year 2001 way before jd came into the picture. it was the roadster/zeniths.


qft


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> qft


y do you ride lone sters dick?

qft


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> y do you ride lone sters dick?
> 
> qft


why do you sell rims and claim they're og zenith or dayton when they're chinas?

oh and you mad


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> why do you sell rims and claim they're og zenith or dayton when they're chinas?
> 
> oh and you mad


Sounds like your mad..


----------



## 48221

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sounds like your mad..


 Be honest about your products.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EBAY said:


> Be honest about your products.


Always..

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LAST CALL SPECIAL EXPIRES 11-1-12 :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## SJDEUCE

whats the price


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I'm lookin to restore a set of rims, one has a small dent and a few rock chips, anybody I can trust, and info is appreciated, yes they JD Zenith :happysad:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm lookin to restore a set of rims, one has a small dent and a few rock chips, anybody I can trust, and info is appreciated, yes they JD Zenith :happysad:


Wwk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pre "pee on jd"...
Og Spline drive 72's SS spks & nipps
Built by rays crew @ R/Z Inc.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

hotstuff5964 said:


> Need a full set of k/o's, this style, anybody have some?




Call THE SHOP


----------



## R0L0

OG Campbell 2 wing 2 1/2 cut out with Multi Color chips. I got these from Ragtopted a few months ago just no need for them right now.. for sale 750.00 plus shipping NO TRADES


----------



## R0L0

Also have this set of restored Big Canted that I got from Vic (Southsidecustoms) I am selling them with the Bicenntinal chips 850.00 plus shipping NO TRADES.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^^


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> ^^^^


whats up homie... how you been?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> whats up homie... how you been?


Good bro and you?

How come you're letting them sweet KOs go?


----------



## R0L0

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Good bro and you?
> 
> How come you're letting them sweet KOs go?


been coo bro.. thx

just have no use for them right now and have a few project I need to focus on


----------



## implala66

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Good bro and you?
> 
> How come you're letting them sweet KOs go?


he is getting a nice AC hydraulic set up........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

implala66 said:


> he is getting a nice AC hydraulic set up........................ :thumbsup:


Hahah na bro...


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell 2 wing 2 1/2 cut out with Multi Color chips. I got these from Ragtopted a few months ago just no need for them right now.. for sale 750.00 plus shipping NO TRADES


SOLD....


----------



## lowdeville

EBAY said:


> why do you sell rims and claim they're og zenith or dayton when they're chinas?
> 
> oh and you mad


Snitch!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> been coo bro.. thx
> 
> just have no use for them right now and have a few project I need to focus on


:scrutinize: ttt for the homie


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :scrutinize: ttt for the homie


Right on Vic


----------



## MR.59

LOOKING FOR 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT IN CHROME


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

How much for the dump.? I need 4 of those for my 6


----------



## MR.59

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> How much for the dump.? I need 4 of those for my 6


LOOKING TO TRADE IT


----------



## 13OZKAR

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Dylante63

Are the Zeniths that say USA on the hub with the eagle JD era Z's or ??? Thanks


----------



## EL63VIVE

Dylante63 said:


> Are the Zeniths that say USA on the hub with the eagle JD era Z's or ??? Thanks


 i believe there JD zenith of california......OG zenith campbells DID'NT have stars, usa or cursive zenith writing


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Looking to buy some. 2 ear hex kos like the one in the pic above the lic plate ?????


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> Also have this set of restored Big Canted that I got from Vic (Southsidecustoms) I am selling them with the Bicenntinal chips 850.00 plus shipping NO TRADES.




Sold!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

Brand new in boxes.. 13x7 cross lace Zeniths with stainless steel rings and serial numbers with 2 wing locking knock off fully engraved by Hernan with stainless steel rings an serial numbers. Rims and knock offs are brand new never mounted. 2100.00 shipped. no chips and comes with a used set of Zenith adapters. 5 on 4 3/4's these are the only pics I have at the moment but will try to get more this weekend.


----------



## R0L0

NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E.C. ROLO said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


Those fuckers are bad rolo...pm me ha much homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


:shocked:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Brand new in boxes.. 13x7 cross lace Zeniths with stainless steel rings and serial numbers with 2 wing locking knock off fully engraved by Hernan with stainless steel rings an serial numbers. Rims and knock offs are brand new never mounted. 2100.00 shipped. no chips and comes with a used set of Zenith adapters. 5 on 4 3/4's these are the only pics I have at the moment but will try to get more this weekend.





E.C. ROLO said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


TTT


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT


Thx for the bump big dog....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Anyone has pics of xlace 60s??
Im really likeing Zs more and more, althou i wont be able to buy a new set


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> Anyone has pics of xlace 60s??
> Im really likeing Zs more and more, althou i wont be able to buy a new set


here you go, unless you find a NOS set of Z's because you wouldn't be able to get them new, you know JD the story, or you have a buddy that has bought some rims from Envious, so he can buy you the 60's spokes that he is building........................ 




mikelowsix4 said:


> Here are some 60 spoke X lace Zenith of California wheels that im trying to get from JD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...
> 
> _*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
> _These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until this weekend


 still forsale accepting offers


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## 59JUNKIE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

E.C. ROLO said:


> Also have this set of restored Big Canted that I got from Vic (Southsidecustoms) I am selling them with the Bicenntinal chips 850.00 plus shipping NO TRADES.


 How much???


----------



## dogbonekustoms

implala66 said:


>




Thanx. Really beautiful. Im almost thinkin i like these more than Trus. Such a classy wheel, and would go rather well with the new Sportways 
Will see what life has in store for me, you never know, luck might turn....


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> Brand new in boxes.. 13x7 cross lace Zeniths with stainless steel rings and serial numbers with 2 wing locking knock off fully engraved by Hernan with stainless steel rings an serial numbers. Rims and knock offs are brand new never mounted. 2100.00 shipped. no chips and comes with a used set of Zenith adapters. 5 on 4 3/4's these are the only pics I have at the moment but will try to get more this weekend.


SOLD!!!!! going to New York..


----------



## R0L0

59JUNKIE said:


> How much???


Sold last week bro sorry!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Zenith campbell 2.25 and 2.5 lot for sale.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Price $?


----------



## Ant63ss

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Zenith campbell 2.25 and 2.5 lot for sale.


Trade a set of burgundy for a set of the white?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Zenith campbell 2.25 and 2.5 lot for sale.





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Price $?





Ant63ss said:


> Trade a set of burgundy for a set of the white?


$260 free shipping for all


----------



## R0L0

Ro.Low said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


TTT


----------



## mikescustoms

R0L0 said:


> TTT


:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

mikescustoms said:


> :drama:


big baller knock offs homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> big baller knock offs homie:thumbsup:


Yes, them fuckers are on another level!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I will be posting for sale some 14x7 72 spoke Wire Wheel King z's with New 175-70-14 hankooks wheels are only a few months old and have about 200 miles on them no curb rash, no rust, no leaky spokes, no peeling chrome . they are flawless Im asking $1800.00 plus shipping and Ill also throw in 1 extra new tire. Pics will be posted monday when I get to the shop heres a pic of when they were purchased new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic when charlie was making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if interested I wont be able to get them up until this weekend


*SOLD!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


Sale pending. till Friday


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> NOS set in brass never even been plated of 5 OG Campbell Super swept engraved knock off with chips and only 4 OG Zenith rings. only pic I have at the moment will get more pics this weekend.. PM me serious offers.


TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

I have these for sale great condition $1100.


Click on link below. vvv

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...er-swepts-3-wing-kos-multi-colored-chips.html


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> TTT


SOLD


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## implala66

the ko's have the same chips ROLO had..........................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item416fd61690&vxp=mtr

bunch of chips.........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e76530c55&vxp=mtr

who ever has friends in Tennessee.....................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item460bea628c&vxp=mtr

in El Paso...........

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/3549104204.html

someone got a killer deal...............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIRE-WHEELS...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccdae3573&vxp=mtr


----------



## implala66

Zenith of California holding it's value..............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Of-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Marty McFly

implala66 said:


> Zenith of California holding it's value..............
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Of-C...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



that does not mean they hold their value


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

After all that repop shit everywere . Its going to take time to get there real value


----------



## 925rider

implala66 said:


> Zenith of California holding it's value..............
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Of-California-13-By-7-Crosslaced-Wire-Wheels-2-Way-KOs-With-Chips-/261156566333?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3cce24f53d&nma=true&si=SgWqD5EJMHGatp3UalaXnx0G8%2FA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



If you think thats a good deal.... I have a homie with some that will sell to you for that price:dunno: You can also tell by the shape of the ears on KOs that there not zenith


----------



## 925rider

SouthSideCustoms said:


> After all that repop shit everywere . Its going to take time to get there real value



:yes::yes:


----------



## implala66

925rider said:


> If you think thats a good deal.... I have a homie with some that will sell to you for that price:dunno: You can also tell by the shape of the ears on KOs that there not zenith


That's cool don't need wheels right now, thanks for the offer, I thought it was intresting that someone paid that much after all the negative comments about those wheels...................


----------



## 925rider

implala66 said:


> That's cool don't need wheels right now, thanks for the offer, I thought it was intresting that someone paid that much after all the negative comments about those wheels...................


uffin:


----------



## 925rider

implala66 said:


> That's cool don't need wheels right now, thanks for the offer, I thought it was intresting that someone paid that much after all the negative comments about those wheels...................



you also have to remember not everyone knows what happened or know the differance... just some one who see zenith and buys them


----------



## Ragtop Ted

925rider said:


> If you think thats a good deal.... I have a homie with some that will sell to you for that price:dunno: You can also tell by the shape of the ears on KOs that there not zenith


Yup. The chips are worth as much as the china kos.


----------



## alex75

925rider;16318963 You can also tell by the shape of the ears on KOs that there not zenith[/QUOTE said:


> :werd:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED OUT OF STORAGE
> 
> 2- 13"x5.5 AND 2-13"x7 reverse twisted 100 spoke with 3-ear claw k-offs
> 
> ROASTARS 5 0n 5 , 5 0n 4.5 And 5 0n 4.75 BOLT CIRCLE (NEW) BUILT BY ROADSTER WHEEL CO. in 1997
> 
> P.M.S ONLY IF INTERESTED THANKS


price


----------



## Blue94cady

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED OUT OF STORAGE
> 
> 2- 13"x5.5 AND 2-13"x7 reverse twisted 100 spoke with 3-ear claw k-offs
> 
> ROASTARS 5 0n 5 , 5 0n 4.5 And 5 0n 4.75 BOLT CIRCLE (NEW) BUILT BY ROADSTER WHEEL CO. in 1997
> 
> P.M.S ONLY IF INTERESTED THANKSi


How much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED OUT OF STORAGE
> 
> 2- 13"x5.5 AND 2-13"x7 reverse twisted 100 spoke with 3-ear claw k-offs
> 
> ROASTARS 5 0n 5 , 5 0n 4.5 And 5 0n 4.75 BOLT CIRCLE (NEW) BUILT BY ROADSTER WHEEL CO. in 1997
> 
> P.M.S ONLY IF INTERESTED THANKS


Sweet set..too bad they not 72's


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I believe The Man said PMs if interested!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

some chips http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217273808?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 single knock offs http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217283432?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217285044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217290280?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> some chips http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217273808?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 single knock offs http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217283432?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217285044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251217290280?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


:nicoderm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:yes:


----------



## lone one

price tag?


----------



## Mr.Brown

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 looking for a set like these, or singles. Shoot me a pm with a price, if you got them.


----------



## implala66

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/3560207530.html


----------



## sanjo95116

implala66 said:


> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/3560207530.html


Those are not stainless spokes on those 100 spoke rims


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


>


otra vez Jose no se ve la foto......


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SOLD  .   .  SOLD .  . SOLD


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> otra vez Jose no se ve la foto......


:facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> otra vez Jose no se ve la foto......


es tu compu lowko ...
por que varios me mandaron pm
per no estan en venta!!

me equivoque de topic!!:facepalm:


----------



## Lolohopper

Ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED MORE STUFF OUT OF STORAGE
> 
> WE DO NOT KNOW WHAT WE HAVE UNTILL WE FIND IT
> 
> WE HAVE ROADSTER LOGOS THAT FIT ROADSTARS , ROADSTER BOLT ONS. AND ROADSTER LOGOS THAT WILL FIT A DAYTON CUT OUT (RARE)
> 
> INCLUDING LUXOR LOGOS AND PORCELAIN LOGOS WITH NO NAME
> 
> WE WILL SELL SINGLE SETS OR LARGE QUANTITY WE FOUND THOUSANDS AND HAVE LOT MORE COLORS
> 
> P.M,S ONLY


Nice..what size are the no name chips an how much charlie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

have some chips for sale pm me if your interested 2.25







2.5


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ABRAXASS

How much for the chrome Bicentenials......


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ABRAXASS said:


> How much for the chrome Bicentenials......


$160


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PULLED MORE STUFF OUT OF STORAGE

WE HAVE ROADSTER LOGOS THAT FIT ROADSTARS , ROADSTER BOLT ONS. AND ROADSTER LOGOS THAT WILL FIT A DAYTON CUT OUT (RARE)
INCLUDING LUXOR LOGOS AND PORCELAIN LOGOS WITH NO NAME

ROADSTERS ARE 2-1/2"
PLAIN EAGLES AND LUXOR 2-3/4"
ROADSTERS 2-3/8" FITS DAYTON OR CHINA K-OFFS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SouthSideCustoms said:


> have some chips for sale pm me if your interested 2.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5


How much for the black triangle emblem with the silver eagle??


----------



## calitos62

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED MORE STUFF OUT OF STORAGE
> WE DO NOT KNOW WHAT WE HAVE UNTILL WE FIND IT
> WE HAVE ROADSTER LOGOS THAT FIT ROADSTARS , ROADSTER BOLT ONS. AND ROADSTER LOGOS THAT WILL FIT A DAYTON CUT OUT (RARE)
> INCLUDING LUXOR LOGOS AND PORCELAIN LOGOS WITH NO NAME
> WE WILL SELL SINGLE SETS OR LARGE QUANTITY WE FOUND THOUSANDS AND HAVE LOT MORE COLORS
> ROADSTERS ARE 2-1/2"
> PLAIN EAGLES AND LUXOR 2-3/4"
> ROADSTERS 2-3/8" FITS DAYTON OR CHINA K-OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me price on this ones please!! Thanks...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

why do guys run around and post pics of Jd's wheels and call them "zeniths"? If there not out of cambell,CA their not zeniths !!... sorry guys I just had to vent:happysad:.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> have some chips for sale pm me if your interested 2.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5


 cuanto por las quatro a mano derecha de la primera foto?


----------



## hittin back bumper

SouthSideCustoms said:


> have some chips for sale pm me if your interested 2.25


How much for black ones on right and the white, red and gold next to black ones?


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> why do guys run around and post pics of Jd's wheels and call them "zeniths"? If there not out of cambell,CA their not zeniths !!... sorry guys I just had to vent:happysad:.


guilty i do it all the time lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> guilty i do it all the time lol


damn didnt mean to cook you homie:roflmao:


----------



## 38chev48pont

How much for the zenith spinner with out the engraving 
?


----------



## Blue94cady

Make a Reasonable offer








A set off 4 and 2 L


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn didnt mean to cook you homie:roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Blue94cady said:


> Make a Reasonable offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set off 4 and 2 L


shaggy text sent ane pm!!


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIRE-WHEELS...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccf270b9d&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KNOCK-OFF-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27d008ec23&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27cffe63a9&vxp=mtr


----------



## special_k

How much for the set of 2 bar chrome?


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## wolfina50

i have a set of 14x7 72 spoke ZENITHS CALI EDITION ALL CHROME WITH TIRE 205/70/14 NEW NEVER MONTED WITH ZENITH EMBELMS READY TO MONT ON YOUR RIDE ASKING 2500 HIT ME UP 6266229121 MANNY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

wolfina50 said:


> i have a set of 14x7 72 spoke ZENITHS CALI EDITION ALL CHROME WITH TIRE 205/70/14 NEW NEVER MONTED WITH ZENITH EMBELMS READY TO MONT ON YOUR RIDE ASKING 2500 HIT ME UP 6266229121 MANNY


JD's

Im guessing!


----------



## wolfina50

yes that fool sing the embelms


----------



## UCE*EP

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here are a few more things
> Some rare roadster logos (only a few sets of ea. color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5- CHROME LEFTS ONLY (ROADSTARS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-GOLD LEFTS ONLY (ROADSTARS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- CHROME ONLY


How much for the 5 shar fins? PMME


----------



## OGUSO805

I HAVE A SET OF 15" ZENITH RIMS...IS THAT TRUE THAT THESE CAN MADE INTO 13" OR 14" BUY REPLACING THE DISH AND USING THE SPOKES AND HUB?...WHAT ARE THESE WORTH WITH NO KOS OR ADAPTERS? I BOUGHT THEM JUST FOR THE KOS...I DONT NEED THE RIMS. SOLD


----------



## 62ssrag

OGUSO805 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 15" ZENITH RIMS...IS THAT TRUE THAT THESE CAN MADE INTO 13" OR 14" BUY REPLACING THE DISH AND USING THE SPOKES AND HUB?...WHAT ARE THESE WORTH WITH NO KOS OR ADAPTERS? I BOUGHT THEM JUST FOR THE KOS...I DONT NEED THE RIMS. SOLD
> 
> 
> View attachment 613952
> View attachment 613953


how much did you get for them???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> PULLED MORE STUFF OUT OF STORAGE
> WE HAVE ROADSTER LOGOS THAT FIT ROADSTARS , ROADSTER BOLT ONS. AND ROADSTER LOGOS THAT WILL FIT A DAYTON CUT OUT (RARE)
> INCLUDING LUXOR LOGOS AND PORCELAIN LOGOS WITH NO NAME
> ROADSTERS ARE 2-1/2"
> PLAIN EAGLES AND LUXOR 2-3/4"
> ROADSTERS 2-3/8" FITS DAYTON OR CHINA K-OFFS


Here are a few more things
Some rare roadster logos (only a few sets of ea. color)








5- CHROME LEFTS ONLY (ROADSTARS)
















2-GOLD LEFTS ONLY (ROADSTARS)








2- CHROME ONLY SOLD


----------



## 14ROMEO

Looking for black or red 13s or 14s zeniths...pm me?


----------



## johnnie65

Anyony have any zenith series 2 locking adapters, locks and k/o for sale?


----------



## MAD MIKE

Anyone a set 14x6 and 14x6 for sale? I prefer 72 spoke


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> Anyony have any zenith series 2 locking adapters, locks and k/o for sale?


Hit up sanjo95116 he gots


----------



## 925rider

johnnie65 said:


> Anyony have any zenith series 2 locking adapters, locks and k/o for sale?



i have some adpaters and locks no knock offs tho


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

johnnie65 said:


> Anyony have any zenith series 2 locking adapters, locks and k/o for sale?


I got some but they ain't cheap!

PM for price and pics.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I got some but they ain't cheap!
> 
> PM for price and pics.


:drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I got some but they ain't cheap!
> 
> PM for price and pics.


ya las compraste todas 



EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:


:wave:


----------



## kaos283




----------



## 416impala

ZENITHS, 13" with 155/80/13" milestars. usa barrels. 96 spoke. candy red hub,red dish, chrome spokes and nips. 
chips are not included. 
candy red.
2 sets of trim rings for the caps, 1 red zenith 5 star, and 1 laser engraved with serial number chrome ring.
locking style ko's
rims are good shape.
http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/ea4d320d.jpg
Laser rings
http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/7cdd6623.jpg
extra red rings
http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/IMG_1122.jpg


















Pm me thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Clean.


----------



## Impslap

Edit:Sold


----------



## 416impala

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Clean.


Thanks man


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-OF-Zen...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43b973e438&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccfa54e58&vxp=mtr


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## THESITUATION

Looking for one zenith locking ko in good condition send pm thx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> WILL SHIP OUT ON TUESDAY


nice set :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

dirty. said:


> ZENITHS, 13" with 155/80/13" milestars. usa barrels. 96 spoke. candy red hub,red dish, chrome spokes and nips.
> chips are not included.
> candy red.
> 2 sets of trim rings for the caps, 1 red zenith 5 star, and 1 laser engraved with serial number chrome ring.
> locking style ko's
> rims are good shape.
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/ea4d320d.jpg
> Laser rings
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/7cdd6623.jpg
> extra red rings
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/IMG_1122.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me thanks


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

Impslap said:


> I've got 4 13x7 72 spoke all chrome Zeniths (of Cafornia) At least two need to be resealed. No adapters, no k/o's. $750 + shipping
> They all look like this:


Pm me ur info so i can call u on these rims


----------



## johnnie65

I have a set of og zenith cambell series 2 72xlace that need to be rebuilt. Have both r/s and 1 l/s locking adpater. I'm thinking of selling them. Pm me w/ offers if you are interested.


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item232982bd61&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIRE-WHEELS...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cd03ecd15&vxp=mtr


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Zenith Of California Locking Knock off rings 105.00 shipped! (5) Total Paypal ready


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FRESH FROM OUR STASH SER II K-OFFS INTERESTED BUYERS ONLY P.M.S

12- CAP SCREWS INCLUDED ONLY


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pm price plz charlie


----------



## MR.59

NEED 2 R/L ZENITH 5 ON 5 LUG PATTERN ADAPTERS


----------



## GTColorado

Got a question i might pick up a set of zeniths but dont know if they are the jd era how can i tell????


----------



## 925rider

GTColorado said:


> Got a question i might pick up a set of zeniths but dont know if they are the jd era how can i tell????



nipples lined up.. thickness of spokes..zenith casted on back of hub..the way they are laced up..any pics??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> NEED 2 R/L ZENITH 5 ON 5 LUG PATTERN ADAPTERS


have a set of five on five not zenith but will work for zenith if intersed?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

johnnie65 said:


> I have a set of og zenith cambell series 2 72xlace that need to be rebuilt. Have both r/s and 1 l/s locking adpater. I'm thinking of selling them. Pm me w/ offers if you are interested.


the chrome/ gold ones that came with that blue 63 from the bay?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> SOLD on the first P.M.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:facepalm:


EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## MR.LAC

Foe sale


----------



## Blue94cady

MR.LAC said:


> Foe sale


How much chapo


----------



## MR.59

EXCANDALOW said:


> have a set of five on five not zenith but will work for zenith if intersed?


PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> PM SENT


 got it


----------



## 62ssrag

anybody looking for 13" zenith of cali with ring on the hubs. brand new


----------



## EXCANDALOW

62ssrag said:


> anybody looking for 13" zenith of cali with ring on the hubs. brand new


one or set?
cuanto


----------



## 62ssrag

EXCANDALOW said:


> one or set?
> cuanto


a set of 4 with staunless spokes new.


----------



## MrBowtie

*13 inch Zenith's*

What's the price on the 13's? Any pics 62ssrag?


----------



## 62ssrag

MrBowtie said:


> What's the price on the 13's? Any pics 62ssrag?


pm sent


----------



## sunsetstrip67

62ssrag said:


> anybody looking for 13" zenith of cali with ring on the hubs. brand new



How much you asking?


----------



## 62ssrag

sunsetstrip67 said:


> How much you asking?


pm sent


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SOLD


----------



## 66vert

Wire Wheel King said:


> OUT FOR GRABS
> 
> 6- 90,s 2-1/2 " multi color logos ( new in the original bag)
> 
> ONLY INTERESTED BUYERS P.M.S ONLY



Have some original campbell chips for sale $150
2.5 & 2.25 multi color pm if interested


----------



## Wire Wheel King

66vert said:


> Have some original campbell chips for sale $150
> 2.5 & 2.25 multi color pm if interested


 HIT UP 66VERT $150 LOTS OF SETS GOOD DEAL:thumbsup:


----------



## stran0020

I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $900 OBO
View attachment 489850

View attachment 489852

View attachment 489851


View attachment 489853


16x7 std cross lace


----------



## stran0020

Ttt


----------



## STYLECC61

62ssrag said:


> anybody looking for 13" zenith of cali with ring on the hubs. brand new


You have any pics and do they come with knock offs and adapters?


----------



## 62ssrag

STYLECC61 said:


> You have any pics and do they come with knock offs and adapters?


All gone got 72 daytons 14" bout 3 sets pm if interstead


----------



## El Callejero

dirty. said:


> ZENITHS, 13" with 155/80/13" milestars. usa barrels. 96 spoke. candy red hub,red dish, chrome spokes and nips.
> chips are not included.
> candy red.
> 2 sets of trim rings for the caps, 1 red zenith 5 star, and 1 laser engraved with serial number chrome ring.
> locking style ko's
> rims are good shape.
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/ea4d320d.jpg
> Laser rings
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/7cdd6623.jpg
> extra red rings
> http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy72/customwelding416/IMG_1122.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me thanks


PM SENT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OG reverse gear set


----------



## implala66

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/4083274555.html


----------



## DanielDucati

PM Sent!


implala66 said:


> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/4083274555.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/4083274555.html


Look like fat spokes an them nips are not stainless ..smh


----------



## Ragtop Ted

SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG reverse gear set


Nice


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ragtop Ted said:


> Nice


----------



## Los Compadres

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


What's the price on these?


----------



## 66vert

Wire Wheel King said:


> HIT UP 66VERT $150 LOTS OF SETS GOOD DEAL:thumbsup:


Built yesterday


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Los Compadres said:


> What's the price on these?


$350 plus shipping


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $350 plus shipping


Holy Chit!!


----------



## Kenny Powers

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $350 plus shipping


Goddamn, bro! I thought everything was suppose to be cheaper in TJ: cheaper booze, cheaper coke, cheaper hookers....da fuck happened, Pancho?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wave:


:h5:



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Holy Chit!!


real OG not like the repop ones for 150.


----------



## Dawg752

how much for the two gold roadstar k/o?


----------



## 925rider

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :h5:
> 
> real OG not like the repop ones for 150.


Most people dont even realize that 99% of the reverse gear chips that are out now are fake.. If the eagle isnt on the back also its a fake


----------



## 66vert

Wire Wheel King said:


> HIT UP 66VERT $150 LOTS OF SETS GOOD DEAL:thumbsup:


Brand new reverse gear will be available in 2.25 and 2.5 three different colors. Designer Rings will also be available for our two ear locking knockoffs


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Brand new reverse gear will be available in 2.25 and 2.5 three different colors. Designer Rings will also be available for our two ear locking knockoffs


Pictures of emblems


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Pictures of emblems


Picture of two ear locking rings


----------



## implala66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-knoc..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item233016686e&vxp=mtr http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jules-Meyer...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c36db4245&vxp=mtr


----------



## chilango1964

Single Wire Wheel Zenith Of California


----------



## 14ROMEO

looking for a set of 14x7's with all access


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$230 shipping included


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $230 shipping included


. SOLD


----------



## implala66

3 bar locking ko's and 5 JD wheels.....

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/4230598692.html


----------



## HustlerSpank

Bad ass


----------



## 14ROMEO

14ROMEO said:


> looking for a set of 14x7's with all access



This


----------



## 14ROMEO

Red set or black set anyone with k/o's?


----------



## implala66

http://collegestation.craigslist.com/pts/4220579394.html


----------



## Lowrider19

implala66 said:


> http://collegestation.craigslist.com/pts/4220579394.html


 Those are fake JD's.....LOL


----------



## implala66

Lowrider19 said:


> Those are fake JD's.....LOL


They fit perfect in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

66vert said:


> Built yesterday


 How much?


----------



## (801)WHEELS

blems $350


----------



## 62ssrag

(801)WHEELS said:


> blems $350
> 
> View attachment 1000937
> View attachment 1000945


Why are the blemished ?


----------



## (801)WHEELS

62ssrag said:


> Why are the blemished ?


scratched,groves on caps,ear rough not straight


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wanted right side canted ko


----------



## 925rider

5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

925rider said:


> 5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped


Good deal 925!!


----------



## 925rider

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Good deal 925!!


found another one...so now its a set of 5 with another right


----------



## R0L0

Bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

925rider said:


> found another one...so now its a set of 5 with another right


Nice


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wanted left side like this


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wtb zenith 2.5


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## 925rider

925rider said:


> 5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped



ttt


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> ttt


Brian do you have a matching left to this set? With out the open top


----------



## 925rider

R0L0 said:


> Brian do you have a matching left to this set? With out the open top


naw just the left i have in pic.. the fifth one i found is also a open top.. 3 closed 2 open


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> naw just the left i have in pic.. the fifth one i found is also a open top.. 3 closed 2 open


damn ok...


----------



## R0L0

Just had a set bout a month ago but now I am on the hunt for a set of Canted knock off's if anyone has a set for sale or trade pm me. does not need to be a restored set as I am going to have them engraved. Also looking for a set of 2.50 gears and multis. thx in advance


----------



## Alexp59

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*just sample!!*_


 SICK!


----------



## Alexp59

R0L0 said:


> Im looking for a set of these 3 wing locking knock offs, does anyone have a set for sale????


 FUCK THATS SEXY !!1


----------



## R0L0

Alexp59 said:


> FUCK THATS SEXY !!1


wish I kept um lol


----------



## Alexp59

PURO VITAMINA Z 


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> Just had a set bout a month ago but now I am on the hunt for a set of Canted knock off's if anyone has a set for sale or trade pm me. does not need to be a restored set as I am going to have them engraved. Also looking for a set of 2.50 gears and multis. thx in advance


Ttt


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## R0L0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cdd9a076b&vxp=mtr


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> Just had a set bout a month ago but now I am on the hunt for a set of Canted knock off's if anyone has a set for sale or trade pm me. does not need to be a restored set as I am going to have them engraved. Also looking for a set of 2.50 gears and multis. thx in advance


ttt


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cdd9a076b&vxp=mtr


less than 24 hours left with no reserve


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cdd9a076b&vxp=mtr


3 hours left


----------



## 62ssrag

^^^ yours ???


----------



## R0L0

62ssrag said:


> ^^^ yours ???


Yep


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Vonchubbs

How much for blue tiger chips?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


> 5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

for sale!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

for sale


----------



## 13OZKAR

for sale


----------



## 13OZKAR

chips not included on above ko's.... ingraving by HERNAN!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195778
> for sale!!!





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195786
> for sale





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195794
> for sale





13OZKAR said:


> chips not included on above ko's.... ingraving by HERNAN!!!!!


pm me the prices on the sets homie!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195778
> for sale!!!





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1195786
> for sale





13OZKAR said:


> chips not included on above ko's.... ingraving by HERNAN!!!!!


tienes la mata oh que pedo Oscar?
quien como tu!


----------



## gorila

how much?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> tienes la mata oh que pedo Oscar?
> quien como tu!


X2

:wow:


----------



## johnnie65

How much for engraved k/o


----------



## 13OZKAR

EXCANDALOW said:


> tienes la mata oh que pedo Oscar?
> quien como tu!


----------



## stran0020

I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $900 OBO
View attachment 489850

View attachment 489852

View attachment 489851


View attachment 489853


16x7 std cross lace


----------



## stran0020

more pics.

View attachment 489854

View attachment 489855

View attachment 489856

View attachment 489857


----------



## stran0020

Ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Back up


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3fdf0a6e


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ecc31820


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19ecd0f2d0


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-WIRE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c4034f1d7


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-ZENITH-WI...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c4035336b


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111353353922?item=111353353922&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## molinas1959s

OG 3 WINGS ZENITH KNOCKOFFS ON EBAY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## molinas1959s

HERES THE LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/171328882231?item=171328882231&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## R0L0

Nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

molinas1959s said:


> OG 3 WINGS ZENITH KNOCKOFFS ON EBAY


:thumbsup:those look good


----------



## stran0020

stran0020 said:


> I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $900 OBO
> View attachment 489850
> 
> View attachment 489852
> 
> View attachment 489851
> 
> 
> View attachment 489853
> 
> 
> 16x7 std cross lace


Ttt


----------



## PAT-RICK

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wanted 2 thin metal chips 2.5


----------



## rolldawg213

i need one of this rings


----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE ENGRAVED 2EAR LOCKING KO


----------



## stran0020

stran0020 said:


> I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $900 OBO
> View attachment 489850
> 
> View attachment 489852
> 
> View attachment 489851
> 
> 
> View attachment 489853
> 
> 
> 16x7 std cross lace


 All offers accepted, trades etc


----------



## 62ssrag

Got these unrestored no nicks no bent ears. Cut for 2.25" chip. Papal ready


----------



## R0L0

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1254770
> 
> 
> Got these unrestored no nicks no bent ears. Cut for 2.25" chip. Papal ready


Nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1254770
> 
> 
> Got these unrestored no nicks no bent ears. Cut for 2.25" chip. Papal ready


cuanto


----------



## DanielDucati

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1254770
> 
> 
> Got these unrestored no nicks no bent ears. Cut for 2.25" chip. Papal ready


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> FOR SALE ENGRAVED 2EAR LOCKING KO


WILL HAVE A SET OF ZENITH SERIES 2 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE UP FOR GRABS NEXT WEEK COMPLETE WITH SERIES 2 TOOL


----------



## sondog90

66vert said:


> FOR SALE ENGRAVED 2EAR LOCKING KO


How much?


----------



## 66vert

sondog90 said:


> How much?


$750


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CUAANTO??

PM ME


66vert said:


> WILL HAVE A SET OF ZENITH SERIES 2 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE UP FOR GRABS NEXT WEEK COMPLETE WITH SERIES 2 TOOL


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66vert said:


> WILL HAVE A SET OF ZENITH SERIES 2 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE UP FOR GRABS NEXT WEEK COMPLETE WITH SERIES 2 TOOL


Nice wheels


----------



## 66vert

13x7 reverse straight lace polished stainless skinny spokes and stainless nipples built ready to go


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Cleeeeean!!!


----------



## johnnie65

Very nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1254770
> 
> 
> Got these unrestored no nicks no bent ears. Cut for 2.25" chip. Papal ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

66vert said:


> 13x7 reverse straight lace polished stainless skinny spokes and stainless nipples built ready to go


How much are these exactly like the ones in the second pic? Not the ones with the locking k offs but the ones with the first k offs with the white eagles?


----------



## 66vert

big C said:


> How much are these exactly like the ones in the second pic? Not the ones with the locking k offs but the ones with the first k offs with the white eagles?


Pm sent


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> 13x7 reverse straight lace polished stainless skinny spokes and stainless nipples built ready to go


For sale built ready to mount


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Niiiice! !!


----------



## johnnie65

Those are badd ass!


----------



## mikelowsix4

Cuanto


----------



## 66vert

1800


----------



## Lolohopper

14x7??


----------



## 66vert

HAVE A SET READY TO BUILD UP FOR GRABS 14x7 SERIES 2 CROSSLACE


----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE 2 LEFT SIDES $225


----------



## 62ssrag

Very nice


----------



## johnnie65

Got this set set that's going up for sale. OG heavy k/o. Rechromed last year never put on.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1302353
> 
> 
> 
> Got this set set that's going up for sale. OG heavy k/o. Rechromed last year never put on.


NICE!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1302353
> 
> 
> 
> Got this set set that's going up for sale. OG heavy k/o. Rechromed last year never put on.


CUANTO PM ME LOWKO


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1302353
> 
> 
> 
> Got this set set that's going up for sale. OG heavy k/o. Rechromed last year never put on.



Sold sold sold


----------



## mikelowsix4

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW

johnnie65 said:


> Sold sold sold


dang mist them by a little!!


----------



## johnnie65

Lol


----------



## Lolohopper

66vert said:


> For sale built ready to mount



How much for this in 14x7 with all i need to mount them on my 63 Impala


----------



## stillchippin

How much for the center with the red and white chip. Want to replace the ones I have.


----------



## (801)WHEELS

LOCKING KNOCK OFFS ON SALE 
$380 A SET OF 4 SHIPPED NO CHIPS


----------



## 66vert

13x7 REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE GOLD NIPPLES AND SPOKES BUILT READY TO GO


----------



## (801)WHEELS

66vert said:


> 13x7 REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE GOLD NIPPLES AND SPOKES BUILT READY TO GO


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT. Nice wheels


----------



## The12thMan

Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


----------



## mikelowsix4

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


Need to see better pics to be honest. Looks like JD era, but not 100% sure until see better pic.


----------



## johnnie65

Those look to be roadster zenith era. Matches with the locking zenith k/o. The og zenith rings on hub had USA with stars also small eagle.


----------



## R0L0

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


Roadster/Zenith era


----------



## The12thMan

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## johnnie65

How much did u pic them up for?


----------



## The12thMan

johnnie65 said:


> How much did u pic them up for?


 For $800 with brand new HANKOOK 175/70/14 tires


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


:thumbsup:


----------



## The12thMan

Looking for 1 or 2 14x7 reverse cross laced Zenith for sale,just like this one..


----------



## johnnie65

The12thMan said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 14x7 reverse cross laced Zenith for sale,just like this one..


Nice score bro. Hit up a few different people on here, they can have made in US one. Come with the ring on hub. Not Og, but a back up plan


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


SHORT TAPERED SPOKE / MADE BY ROADSTER


----------



## The12thMan

Tami said:


> SHORT TAPERED SPOKE / MADE BY ROADSTER


Thanks for the info.


----------



## The12thMan

johnnie65 said:


> Nice score bro. Hit up a few different people on here, they can have made in US one. Come with the ring on hub. Not Og, but a back up plan


I just might have to do that..Who does the best job in your opinion?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

The12thMan said:


> I just might have to do that..Who does the best job in your opinion?


In my opinion, since it is classified as authentic Zenith / have Charlie at Wire Wheel King do it- that way it will be done as GOOD as it gets, he has all the parts to match it up for the best look possible; don't settle for a cheap imitation. That would be like putting 3 Roadstars with one China wheel !!!


----------



## 66vert

SALE PRICE 1800 COMPLETE AVAILABLE WITH TWO EAR HEX OR 3WING GOLD KO


----------



## 66vert

Have set of these available 2.5


----------



## EXCANDALOW

The12thMan said:


> Just picked these wheels up off a car that's been in storage for about 7 years..Can anyone tell me what era of Zenith's these are and what there worth? 3 of the wheels cleaned up good,1 of them has very minor curb rash and chrome is starting to peel on the hub.. Thanks in advance for any info..


CHROME PEELING JD ERA!!


----------



## Alexp59

:inout:


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wtb right side


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

For sale 1 left 2 right and lol $180 plus shipping


----------



## 66vert

Built ready to go 13x7


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## laylo67

66vert said:


> For sale built ready to mount


PM price for the rim 14/7 wth blck chip KO


----------



## 66vert

laylo67 said:


> PM price for the rim 14/7 wth blck chip KO


Pm sent


----------



## laylo67

66vert said:


> Pm sent


Thxs Xact lke rim show . Is tht 72s ??


----------



## 66vert

laylo67 said:


> Thxs Xact lke rim show . Is tht 72s ??


Yes 72 spoke


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

66vert said:


> Built ready to go 13x7


Firme!!!


----------



## 66vert

INSANE EMPIRE said:


> Firme!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Fuuuuuckk!

:fool2:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fuuuuuckk!
> 
> :fool2:


suelta el biyuyo!!


----------



## 66vert




----------



## (801)WHEELS

https://www.facebook.com/groups/834230963288619/


----------



## 66vert

SERIES 2 ENGRAVED HUB KO FULL OUTER BAND


----------



## gorila

how much for these bad ass series 2 homie 13 or 14 ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

baddd 
madre fockas aqui !!!


66vert said:


> SERIES 2 ENGRAVED HUB KO FULL OUTER BAND


----------



## paidNfool

66vert said:


> SERIES 2 ENGRAVED HUB KO FULL OUTER BAND


Can you pm me a price on the 13/7 and 14/7 shipped to odessa tx 79763


----------



## 66vert

gorila said:


> how much for these bad ass series 2 homie 13 or 14 ?


Pm sent


----------



## 66vert

paidNfool said:


> Can you pm me a price on the 13/7 and 14/7 shipped to odessa tx 79763


Pm sent


----------



## scooby

Nice


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I found these at a classic Benz shop asking $600 He said they were Dayton..look like Zenith to Me.


----------



## 66vert

scooby said:


> Nice


Nice work on the outer bands scooby


----------



## 66vert

3way small ear zenith kos 2.5 chip cutout $650


----------



## 66vert




----------



## jimmyscustoms

713_zps515326a7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## 62ssrag

jimmyscustoms said:


> Got these for sale 300.00


2.25" or 2.5" chip cut out???


----------



## johnnie65

Got 1 left and 1 right canted k/o with adapters. 5 x 4.75 pattern. And 2 15" xlace for sale


----------



## johnnie65

1 k/o in great shape. Small Lil nick on it. The other has some nicks on tips. Was going to rechrome, but figured someone might want to rechrome themselves or have engraved.


----------



## johnnie65

These are the 15" xlace. 

Taking offers for everything. Will dismount tires if needed to ship.


----------



## johnnie65

Was going to keep and fix these and chrome them, but decided to sell them. 1 left and 2 right. 2 og chips


----------



## 66vert

Single canted ko for sale og engraving


----------



## johnnie65

Got 3 short ear K/O for sale. 2 Rights and 1 left. Fresh out of chrome shop. Show ready. Ears don't have complete sharp edges, these k/o were in pretty bad ship. 


Canted NOT for sale.











Asking $160 each shipped the US.

Have 2 used OG chips in koo condition $20 each chip.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1434570
> 
> 
> Got 3 short ear K/O for sale. 2 Rights and 1 left. Fresh out of chrome shop. Show ready. Ears don't have complete sharp edges, these k/o were in pretty bad ship.
> 
> 
> Canted NOT for sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434578
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $160 each shipped the US.
> 
> Have 2 used OG chips in koo condition $20 each chip.



Chips are sold


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1434570
> 
> 
> Got 3 short ear K/O for sale. 2 Rights and 1 left. Fresh out of chrome shop. Show ready. Ears don't have complete sharp edges, these k/o were in pretty bad ship.
> 
> 
> Canted NOT for sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434578
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $160 each shipped the US.
> 
> Have 2 used OG chips in koo condition $20 each chip.



I will be near Disneyland area today til tues. I will have the 3 short ears k/o if anyone interested. Pm me


----------



## stran0020

stran0020 said:


> I'm trying to unload a complete set of zenith wire wheels. see pictures, located in AZ. $800 OBO
> View attachment 489850
> 
> View attachment 489852
> 
> View attachment 489851
> 
> 
> View attachment 489853
> 
> 
> 16x7 std cross lace


 ttt


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80 a set size 2.25


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80 a set size 2.25


----------



## 66vert




----------



## johnnie65

66vert said:


>



How are these? Made in USA?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES IN PRODUCTION

MADE IN HOUSE ( O. G. ZENITH STYLE)

WRENCHES WILL BE LIMITED 1ST COME 1ST SERVE


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass! !


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

could you do one of the series ll tools in 3/4'' drive


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NEED- 1 2-201 0r 2-202 SER-11 RIGHT SIDE ADAPTER BIG BORE
WITH ONE SET OF HOLES( NO MILLING ON THE SIDES) MUST BE IN NEW CONDITION
WILL TRADE FOR 1 NEW LEFT SIDE AND WILL DRILL AS NEEDED

THE ADAPTER IS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## johnnie65

Looks like someone reproducing series 2 adapters.....maybe....


----------



## 66vert

johnnie65 said:


> Looks like someone reproducing series 2 adapters.....maybe....


Those are nos


----------



## Wire Wheel King

johnnie65 said:


> Looks like someone reproducing series 2 adapters.....maybe....



YOU MUST NOT KNOW US . WE WERE THE ONLY REAL ZENITH. THEY ARE THE ORIGINAL OLD STOCK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> NEED- 1 2-201 0r 2-202 SER-11 RIGHT SIDE ADAPTER BIG BORE
> WITH ONE SET OF HOLES( NO MILLING ON THE SIDES) MUST BE IN NEW CONDITION
> WILL TRADE FOR 1 NEW LEFT SIDE AND WILL DRILL AS NEEDED
> 
> THE ADAPTER IS NOT FOR SALE


Nice blank.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I have 1 left an 1 right side nut for 201s


----------



## mikelowsix4

Nice series ll stuff. TTT for WWK.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Wire Wheel King said:


> NEED- 1 2-201 0r 2-202 SER-11 RIGHT SIDE ADAPTER BIG BORE
> WITH ONE SET OF HOLES( NO MILLING ON THE SIDES) MUST BE IN NEW CONDITION
> WILL TRADE FOR 1 NEW LEFT SIDE AND WILL DRILL AS NEEDED
> 
> THE ADAPTER IS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Its a right side 202. Nos!


----------



## 66vert

UP FOR GRABS


----------



## nasty916

66vert said:


> UP FOR GRABS


How much


----------



## payfred

66vert said:


> SERIES 2 ENGRAVED HUB KO FULL OUTER BAND


I need these. Please PM with a price


----------



## 66vert

nasty916 said:


> How much


$4500


----------



## 66vert

payfred said:


> I need these. Please PM with a price


That set is sold


----------



## payfred

66vert said:


> That set is sold


Got the PM thanks homie Ill be in touch...


----------



## payfred

dogbonekustoms said:


> Anyone has pics of xlace 60s??
> Im really likeing Zs more and more, althou i wont be able to buy a new set


My 60s on my 64...


----------



## nasty916

66vert said:


> $4500


Real z's right .


----------



## nasty916

nasty916 said:


> Real z's right .


Campbell?


----------



## Rolaz

66vert said:


>


Are these still for sell??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS

1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS

WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED

LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET

P. M,S ONLY


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS
> 
> 1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS
> 
> WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED
> 
> LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET
> 
> P. M,S ONLY


Very nice!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS
> 
> 1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS
> 
> WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED
> 
> LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET
> 
> P. M,S ONLY


SOLD


----------



## 96caddyfleet

nasty916 said:


> How much


2x


----------



## 62ssrag

got these new knock off with og campbell navy blue chips$550 pm if interstead have them in time for new years.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1485826
> got these new knock off with og campbell navy blue chips$550 pm if interstead have them in time for new years.


These look cherry!!!


----------



## 62ssrag

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> These look cherry!!!


Fresh chrome nos og campbell chips. So hell yeah there cherry as f_ck!!


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

FRESH TRIPLE CHROME PLATED $600


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS
> 
> 1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS
> 
> WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED
> 
> LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET
> 
> P. M,S ONLY


Series IIs


:fool2:


----------



## 66vert




----------



## milton6599

66vert said:


> Built ready to go 13x7


 wow dam these are really nice!!!


----------



## paidNfool

What's the best way to get the plates that say zenith on the hub to stay on


----------



## jgraza17

66vert said:


>


How much? PM. Thanks.


----------



## 66vert

jgraza17 said:


> How much? PM. Thanks.


Pm sent


----------



## MR.59

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> FRESH TRIPLE CHROME PLATED $600


LOOK CLEAN! 2.5 ?


----------



## 66vert

MR.59 said:


> LOOK CLEAN! 2.5 ?


Yes


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

66vert said:


>


How much are these? And is there any other colors of this style?, looking for a light green set


----------



## 66vert

jgraza17 said:


> How much? PM. Thanks.


December Sale price $100


----------



## 66vert

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> How much are these? And is there any other colors of this style?, looking for a light green set


December sale price $100 only have a black and white set


----------



## 66vert

ZENITH THREE WING KNOCKOFFS WITH 2.5 EMBLEMS


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> ZENITH THREE WING KNOCKOFFS WITH 2.5 EMBLEMS


SOLD!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!


----------



## sj_sharx4

I got a pair of Campbell zenith 13x7 reversed gold nipples and gold spokes if anybody wants them I will sell them for 300 for pair or 175 each. Located in hayward california Some of the gold on spokes is faded


----------



## sj_sharx4

Ttt


----------



## 66vert




----------



## 66vert




----------



## 93 CADDY

Looking for a set of gold rings that go behind the locking kos


----------



## 66vert

Got 2 right side zenith Ko $200


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80 shipped


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sj_sharx4 said:


> I got a pair of Campbell zenith 13x7 reversed gold nipples and gold spokes if anybody wants them I will sell them for 300 for pair or 175 each. Located in hayward california Some of the gold on spokes is faded


they hold air mikey?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## 13OZKAR

Zenith KO's JD era, engraved by Hernan, $550 each set. NO CHIPS!


----------



## 66vert

2.25 these are not painted filled in style only 1 set of each $125


----------



## johnnie65

Nice chips!


----------



## (801)WHEELS

66vert said:


> 2.25 these are not painted filled in style only 1 set of each $125


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

TTT


----------

